# swine flu



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

i was reading up on the topic and even read the the Q's & A's about the swine flu

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/med_swine_flu_q_a



my question is how do they distinguish it from the regular flu? does anyone know? they say it pretty much has the same symptoms as the regular flu, so im just wondering how they can tellit apart.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know, as far as I know my Mums in Mexico at the moment or in a plane leaving hopefully she hasn't caught it. A group of 10 kids from Rangitoto College which is Priscas school came back from Mexico and have it.......They're saying anyone returning from Mexico should contact their GP if they feel sick, personally I'd be testing everyone as they came off the planes.


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

Remind me not to come back to this thread - I don't want to know about it I'm already worried I don't want to die


----------



## BSAR (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't believe how fast it spread. Just the other day I heard about two kids,in Caliifornia, who had it. And now all of a sudden several people have died and thousands are sick. I really hope I don't get it, and I hope they can get a hold on it also. Isn't there a vaccine for this?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankfully the UK is one of the two best prepared countries for if it does spread. We have the antidote, which does work, so Becca, we should be fine 

Can't answer the original question though, sorry.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

i agree, i think everyone should be tested if the are returning from mexico to reduce spreading it. There has already been outbreaks in the U.S. and not just in one area either. it does have me worrying a bit. but at least (so far) the outbreaks here have been mild and not the strain that is killing people in mexico. 

a week ago today we went to the county far, so we were around a lot of people. My daughter ended up being sick, but i think that was more from allergies, so she stayed home from school monday and went back to school thursday & friday. we had been resting a lot this weekend but she has been complaining of tummy aches here and there and this morning she seem to wake up with the flu. so i have all kinds of questions like how long do you have to be in contact with the swine flu in order to get it? would it even be plausiblefor her to even have it? i just dont want to over react and i am taking her to the doctors tomorrow first thing to be safe,so i opted not going to the ER and having her poke an unnecessary amount of times, alone being there all day...


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

Honestly with the rate its spreading I'd take her to the DR, it said its spread like the regular flu so someone could cough and not cover their mouth, not wash their hands etc. Is a county fair where they have animals, pigs to be specific? I've most probably completely just freaked you out, i'm just paranoid lol. Could you not go to your GP instead of the ER? 

_Your taking her to th DR lol, didn't read that properly! So you can like ignore that haha_


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

the county fair has plenty of animals including lots of varieties of pigs.

i found a pretty good website about the swine flu and it really does sound just like the flu but it still does not say how they can tell them apart

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a cough!?!?!?!?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

the cases that were confirmed in NYC, the students had went to mexico 2 weeks ago for spring break, even though they are not sure if thats where they got it from, 2 weeks is a long time ago so i guess it could be pausible coming in contact with it at an earlier date before showing signs?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 26, 2009)

Becca, don't over catastrophise. Right now in the UK there are two people who have had flu like symptoms since coming back from Mexico. They are quaratined in hospital. Right now, unless you've just got back from Mexico, there is nothing to worry about in terms of swine flu.


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca, don't over catastrophise. Right now in the UK there are two people who have had flu like symptoms since coming back from Mexico. They are quaratined in hospital. Right now, unless you've just got back from Mexico, there is nothing to worry about in terms of swine flu.


Okaay


----------



## SunnyCait (Apr 26, 2009)

I always get really paranoid about these things... I can't help myself! But I'm trying to not get too worried about this. As long as it normally runs it's course like the regular flu, then... Well! It'd be just like having the normal flu and you'd need a different shot. I'm just glad I'm not going to Mexico any time soon or know anyone who is or has.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 26, 2009)

I live right on the border of Texas and Mexico and we're fine. All of my mom's family lives in Mexico and no one has been infected and there is no mass hysteria. Don't worry about it. It's very very rare and the likelihood of anyone outside of the border towns to get it is very slim.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just watching the news and it's been confirmed that there are cases of it in 5 states and 80 people have died from it.


----------



## SunnyCait (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh GREAT.

http://www.kmbc.com/news/19290459/detail.html

People have it in Kansas City. But the guy also went to Mexico on business, and they assume that's where he got it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> a week ago today we went to the county far, so we were around a lot of people. My daughter ended up being sick, but i think that was more from allergies, so she stayed home from school monday and went back to school thursday & friday. we had been resting a lot this weekend but she has been complaining of tummy aches here and there and this morning she seem to wake up with the flu. so i have all kinds of questions like how long do you have to be in contact with the swine flu in order to get it? would it even be plausiblefor her to even have it? i just dont want to over react and i am taking her to the doctors tomorrow first thing to be safe,so i opted not going to the ER and having her poke an unnecessary amount of times, alone being there all day...





I would take her to the ER/doctor as well. 

I read an article earlier that said a 32-year-old had gone to a county fair swine exhibit four days earlier; 8 days later she died. So within 12 days....

Here is the article fromAOL: 
http://news.aol.com/article/mexico-city-swine-flu/446085? 

(hyperlink won't work for me...)
Emily


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

Urrrrrr - I hate this thread    
I don't know why I keep reading it


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

Mexico City has shut all school indefinately at the moment and cancelled any public events like concerts/ movie theatres/ etc. The catholic church has said people can do confession online - Sounds like its getting quite serious, because I'm such a paranoid person and I'll be living with someone whos leaving mexico at this minute, As soon as I get home I'm going to the supermarket to buy up on cans and emergency goods.


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm scared!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> i agree, i think everyone should be tested if the are returning from mexico to reduce spreading it.



Unfortunately, it's not practical for the thousands of people frequently crossing the border to be tested.

My daughter was just in Mexico a few days ago. 

Pam


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Mexico City has shut all school indefinately at the moment and cancelled any public events like concerts/ movie theatres/ etc. The catholic church has said people can do confession online - Sounds like its getting quite serious, because I'm such a paranoid person and I'll be living with someone whos leaving mexico at this minute, As soon as I get home I'm going to the supermarket to buy up on cans and emergency goods.


I heard recently they were going to do checks on people coming in from mexico at the airports, i know a couple countries have just started that today, but i dont know what countries those were. i hope ur mom will be alright


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

Becca you'll be fine, you havn't been to Mexico lately? You havn't be in contact with mexian pigs? and you havn't been in contact with anyone coming from Mexico? And your in the UK, as Tracey said you guys have the antidote so you'll be A Ok.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> I always get really paranoid about these things... I can't help myself! But I'm trying to not get too worried about this. As long as it normally runs it's course like the regular flu, then... Well! It'd be just like having the normal flu and you'd need a different shot. I'm just glad I'm not going to Mexico any time soon or know anyone who is or has.





That's just the thing; the regular Flu Vaccine will only help against one type of the Swine Flu. But there is no vaccine for other types. There are only vaccines for pigs to prevent them from getting it. 
*



Is there a vaccine for swine flu? 
Vaccines are available to be given to pigs to prevent swine influenza. There is no vaccine to protect humans from swine flu. The seasonal influenza vaccine will likely help provide partial protection against swine H3N2, but not swine H1N1 viruses.

Click to expand...

*Taken from: http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/key_facts.htm

Which that link also states that:


> *What medications are available to treat swine flu infections in humans?
> *There are four different antiviral drugs that are licensed for use in the US for the treatment of influenza: amantadine, rimantadine, oseltamivir and zanamivir. While most swine influenza viruses have been susceptible to all four drugs, the most recent swine influenza viruses isolated from humans are resistant to amantadine and rimantadine. At this time, CDC recommends the use of oseltamivir or zanamivir for the treatment and/or prevention of infection with swine influenza viruses.



Emily


Latest article I just read: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30412340


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *PepnFluff wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mexico City has shut all school indefinately at the moment and cancelled any public events like concerts/ movie theatres/ etc. The catholic church has said people can do confession online - Sounds like its getting quite serious, because I'm such a paranoid person and I'll be living with someone whos leaving mexico at this minute, As soon as I get home I'm going to the supermarket to buy up on cans and emergency goods.
> ...



She's arriving into Auckland Int today and they have placed Drs and nurses on hand to screen any passengers coming in from Nth and central America and Mexico. My only issue with "screening" is that if anyone has it it's unlikely theyre showing or feeling any symptoms yet....


----------



## myLoki (Apr 26, 2009)

We're ok guys! Seriously, I literally live 10 minutes from the border. There's nothing to worry about (especially for those who live far away). The media is sensationalizing the whole thing.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *PepnFluff wrote: *
> ...


i was wondering the same thing. hopefully they will keep records of people coming and maybe do further follow ups


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> We're ok guys! Seriously, I literally live 10 minutes from the border. There's nothing to worry about (especially for those who live far away). The media is sensationalizing the whole thing.


They have found it in 5 states though, I think I'll be fine here though


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know where I've been living but I hadn't even heard about this until earlier today! :expressionless

Phoebe, I hope your mum will be ok, and Pam, I hope your daughter will be ok too.

I agree that there's no need to panic- over here we are far away from it, and I've just been reading an article on the BBC site where the WHO has said that the world is well-prepared for an outbreak. I don't know how true it is, haven't read much else yet but here's the article:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8019566.stm


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We're ok guys! Seriously, I literally live 10 minutes from the border. There's nothing to worry about (especially for those who live far away). The media is sensationalizing the whole thing.
> ...



I agree with Gracie.

There is something to worry about when they've found it in 5 states, over 86 people have died; thousands more are infected....*the media wouldn't sensationalize it.* This is scary and it is big. 

OOPS! totally screwed up sorry! I accidentally edited Emilys post !


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> We're ok guys! Seriously, I literally live 10 minutes from the border. There's nothing to worry about (especially for those who live far away). The media is sensationalizing the whole thing.


its better to be safer than sorry. especially with all these new cases popping up every where & hopefully it will stay with just the mild strain and not progress to the serious strain that is affecting mexico


----------



## myLoki (Apr 26, 2009)

What is odd to me is that there have been NO cases at all on the border towns? Strange no? 

Peg? Anything on your end?


t.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

Woah I edited your post instead of quoting! Sorry! Very sorry!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> What is odd to me is that there have been NO cases at all on the border towns? Strange no?
> 
> Peg? Anything on your end?
> 
> ...


I don't really think it's to do with where you are located, it's people coming from Mexico that are spreading it, like there are cases in New Zealand and that's well away from the US. I don't think the media are making it look worse then it is, if it wasn't serious it wouldn't be on Irish news  News from the US is only ever on our news if something serious is going on, terriost attacks and what not. If it was an over reaction that over 80 people died and it hadn't been found in the US in five states it wouldn't be on our news.
I think you lot over there should just be careful and be aware of whats going on, I'm keeping aware of it too. Something like that would be very serious here with our small population.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

86 people have died over 14 days, that causes me to be alarmed.....


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

*What is swine flu?*
Swine Influenza (swine flu) is a respiratory disease of pigs caused by type A influenza viruses. Outbreaks of swine flu happen regularly in pigs. People do not normally get swine flu, but human infections can and do happen. Most commonly, human cases of swine flu happen in people who are around pigs but itâs possible for swine flu viruses to spread from person to person also.

*Are there human infections with swine flu in the U.S.?*
In late March and early April 2009, cases of human infection with swine influenza A (H1N1) viruses were first reported in Southern California and near San Antonio, Texas. CDC and local and state health agencies are working together to investigate this situation. 

*Is this swine flu virus contagious?*
CDC has determined that this virus is contagious and is spreading from human to human. However, at this time, it not known how easily the virus spreads between people. 

*What are the signs and symptoms of swine flu in people?*
The symptoms of swine flu in people are similar to the symptoms of regular human flu and include fever, cough, sore throat, body aches, headache, chills and fatigue. Some people have reported diarrhea and vomiting associated with swine flu. In the past, severe illness (pneumonia and respiratory failure) and deaths have been reported with swine flu infection in people. Like seasonal flu, swine flu may cause a worsening of underlying chronic medical conditions.

*How serious is swine flu infection?*
Like seasonal flu, swine flu in humans can vary in severity from mild to severe. Between 2005 until January 2009, 12 human cases of swine flu were detected in the U.S. with no deaths occurring. However, swine flu infection can be serious. In September 1988, a previously healthy 32-year-old pregnant woman in Wisconsin was hospitalized for pneumonia after being infected with swine flu and died 8 days later. A swine flu outbreak in Fort Dix, New Jersey occurred in 1976 that caused more than 200 cases with serious illness in several people and one death.

*How do you catch swine flu?*
Spread of swine flu can occur in two ways:


Through contact with infected pigs or environments contaminated with swine flu viruses. 
Through contact with a person with swine flu. Human-to-human spread of swine flu has been documented also and is thought to occur in the same way as seasonal flu. Influenza is thought to spread mainly person-to-person through coughing or sneezing of infected people.
*Are there medicines to treat swine flu?*
Yes. CDC recommends the use of oseltamivir or zanamivir for the treatment and/or prevention of infection with these swine influenza viruses. Antiviral drugs are prescription medicines (pills, liquid or an inhaler) that fight against the flu by keeping flu viruses from reproducing in your body. If you get sick, antiviral drugs can make your illness milder and make you feel better faster. They may also prevent serious flu complications. For treatment, antiviral drugs work best if started soon after getting sick (within 2 days of symptoms). 

*How long can an infected person spread swine flu to others?*
People with swine influenza virus infection should be considered potentially contagious as long as they are symptomatic and possible for up to 7 days following illness onset. Children, especially younger children, might potentially be contagious for longer periods.

*What should I do if I get sick?*
If you live in San Diego County or Imperial County California or Guadalupe County, Texas and become ill with influenza-like symptoms, including fever, body aches, runny nose, sore throat, nausea, or vomiting or diarrhea, you may want to contact their health care provider, particularly if you are worried about your symptoms. Your health care provider will determine whether influenza testing or treatment is needed. 

If you are sick, you should stay home and avoid contact with other people as much as possible to keep from spreading your illness to others. 

If you become ill and experience any of the following warning signs, seek emergency medical care. 

In children emergency warning signs that need urgent medical attention include:


Fast breathing or trouble breathing 
Bluish skin color 
Not drinking enough fluids 
Not waking up or not interacting 
Being so irritable that the child does not want to be held 
Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough 
Fever with a rash
In adults, emergency warning signs that need urgent medical attention include:


Difficulty breathing or shortness of breath 
Pain or pressure in the chest or abdomen 
Sudden dizziness 
Confusion 
Severe or persistent vomiting
*Can I get swine influenza from eating or preparing pork?*
No. Swine influenza viruses are not spread by food. You cannot get swine influenza from eating pork or pork products. Eating properly handled and cooked pork products is safe.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Woah I edited your post instead of quoting! Sorry! Very sorry!


Lol. It's ok, Phoebe


----------



## myLoki (Apr 26, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What is odd to me is that there have been NO cases at all on the border towns? Strange no?
> ...


I guarantee there are more people from Mexico *here* than anywhere else in the world with the exception of Mexico and California. I am Mexican. I have family in Mexico and visit often. I know what I'm talking about. 

BUT, I will grant that you are right about being careful. It seems that Mexico D.F. is ground zero for the outbreak. Perhaps it will spread to border towns soon enough.

t.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2009)

I think what has spread it to those states is people coming from Mexico like on holidays and stuff not neccessarily Mexican people, I think ye all have been lucky that it hasn't spread over to ye yet though, hopefully it won't!

It seems very serious in Mexico, I was watching the news and everyone is wearing masks and stuff to try and not get infected, I hope it clears up soon, it's scary.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough 



that one worries me abit... and my daughter admitted that theres a girl in her class that goes to mexico a lot & just came back from mexico. right now the swine flu could and come from anywhere since its being passed through people. Im taking my daughter to the er in a minute just to be safe since she has been sick for a while now and it just got worse again with vomiting now. i may be over reacting, but safer than sorry. i hope its nothing more than just a flu.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough
> 
> 
> 
> that one worries me abit... and my daughter admitted that theres a girl in her class that goes to mexico a lot & just came back from mexico. right now the swine flu could and come from anywhere since its being passed through people. Im taking my daughter to the er in a minute just to be safe since she has been sick for a while now and it just got worse again with vomiting now. i may be over reacting, but safer than sorry. i hope its nothing more than just a flu.


ray:

I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah I think it's the tourists doing most of the transporting, which is why I don't think screening is enough, many of these people might not be running a temp get giving the all clear, go see a few friends after being away, come down with the flu a few days later and then their friends get it, thats my main niggle. It's been on the news for hours here pity I can't speak French, can't wait till London so I can actually understand them and get up to date. 
I've decided I'm going to go and get one of Siennas spare bottle sterilisers to sterilise everything mum touches, that could be seen as overly paranoid lol but I like using sterilisers


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough
> ...



:hug: What Grace said, I'm sure she'll be just right but good to get it checked out, doesn't sound very good either way no one likes vomiting


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough
> 
> 
> 
> that one worries me abit... and my daughter admitted that theres a girl in her class that goes to mexico a lot & just came back from mexico. right now the swine flu could and come from anywhere since its being passed through people. Im taking my daughter to the er in a minute just to be safe since she has been sick for a while now and it just got worse again with vomiting now. i may be over reacting, but safer than sorry. i hope its nothing more than just a flu.


Oh gosh, I hope she'll be ok. :hug: I agree that it can't do any harm to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Flu-like symptoms improve but then return with fever and worse cough
> 
> 
> 
> that one worries me abit... and my daughter admitted that theres a girl in her class that goes to mexico a lot & just came back from mexico. right now the swine flu could and come from anywhere since its being passed through people. Im taking my daughter to the er in a minute just to be safe since she has been sick for a while now and it just got worse again with vomiting now. i may be over reacting, but safer than sorry. i hope its nothing more than just a flu.



I hope she'll be ok. 

Are you taking her to St. Peters in Olympia? 

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

well i think i had one of the worst hospital visit and should have waited until monday. i took her to Madigan Hospital on Ft. lewis... we got in there they made her wear a mask and sent us up to xray since she's been sick for awhile and afew a couple hours of waiting we saw a doctor.... he was very dull, non caring person who wanted to push his patients out as fast as he could. didnt bother asking questions, looked in her mouth and simply said seasonal allergies. i said since when does seasonal allergies causes vomiting, body & tummy aches. my daughter cant keep anything down. the only thing she has really eaten is somecrackers and a little bit of pedilyte. he looked at me and proceeded to say he wrote a perscription for zyrtec to help dry things out. he didnt bother acknowleging that she was vomiting. i couldnt believe this guy. and then he was gone... well once we got home she was back in the bathroom throwing up.... 

i dont know what else to do. i know she has the flu. and i hope its just the regular plain flu, but should i take her to the clinic tomorrow to be safe? i was just so frustrated with this guy....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

What an awful doctor. 
I think you should make her another drs appointment or maybe try a different hospital. 
That doctor shouldn't be working there if that's the attitude he has....especially since it's on base.

I don't if I'm not feeling well because "it's that time" or what; but I've felt like I had a fever today and yesterday, as well as feeling nauseous (sp?)....I don't think it could be a flu...as I don't think anyone from my school has the flu/has gone to Mexico. Although we did just get back from Spring Break 3 weeks ago.... and I know some kids went to Mexico, including some teachers did too. 

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> What an awful doctor.
> I think you should make her another drs appointment or maybe try a different hospital.
> That doctor shouldn't be working there if that's the attitude he has....
> 
> Emily


well unfortunately a lot of the doctors that work on base aren't "real doctors" they do staff some to over look everything. every now and then you'll find a guy who really pays attentions and cares.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What an awful doctor.
> ...



Ahh I see. That is quite unfortunate.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

It's made it to the South Island, Nelson to be exact....Guess who the lucky person who lives in Nelson is.....The paper has said that is it suspected but my sources, ones who are intimately involved in the quarantining process has said they havn't got the results back but is 99.999% sure they have it.....They have voluntarily quarantined themselves in their homes I would think by now the hospital would of stepped in and done it themselves.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

AHHHHHH people form my school have it, well its not definite but out of 22 students and 3 staff 13 is sick and 10 of them have influenza type A and type A is like a sister to the swine flu... so they are doing further testing on their blood samples in Melbourne. 

My friend's sister is one of those students now her whole family is in quarantine. Thing is that apparently someone had contact with those students and didn't know they were in quarantine, all the year 9 boys got held in at assembly and were told if you had any contact or was in 3m radius with them that you needed to let the deans know quickly. 

So if there was someone it would have spread to everyone in the school because everyone was sitting next to each other in assembly (well the year nines, cuz obviuosly they can't fit my whole school in a hall, there are nearly 4 thousand students in my school and 350 staff). 

I'm scared. *gulp*


- prisca


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

its arrived it the uk now. 31 people has it in Auckies and 6 in nelson phoebs.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

IT's been in the UK for a couple of days. Two people who are suspected of having it are in isolation and doing well, apparently.

Also, listening to the news today, the UK has spent years preparing for a potential pandemic. They said whilst it can take 4 months or so to get a decent vaccine, they have a load of antiviral drugs which are effective against the flu, not to prevent people in getting it, but to aid people in fighting it.

Just remember that Bird Flu caused a massive international media panic and very little came of that. Try not to panic peoples 

Oh, and the advice is, if you think you have it, or any symptoms of it, to stay inside and call a doctor, etc. Don't go out, because that will potentially spread it further.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

That's what I keep telling people. Every few years there is something.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

thing is the bird flu didn't really come to NZ... and this seems big, somehow.
omg... gtg sleep, i'm not tired yet but its around 12 and from now on i plan to wake up early... yeah sure.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone in the United States was hospitalized due to this flu strain. The people who have gotten it here seem to be mostly younger/high school aged who can handle it better...... 

It's not over. If/when less healthy people get it and it becomes more widespread we might see more serious cases. Canada has a confirmed case today.

Human Influenza takes lives each year - why wouldn't this triple strain not be just as dangerous if not moreso?

I believe it IS a threat and that we need to be careful. I think the media is doing a fair job of reporting the information. I felt they were downplaying it a bit.

The pork industry will suffer from this, I know. We are avoiding livestock events that involve swine or places they have been recently. 

I didn't think it would spread worldwide honestly. I think it's going to be contained to North and South America for the most part, but vacationing people from other countries aredefinitely at risk ofgetting it and carrying it home.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

what is "swine" btw.

- prisca


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> what is "swine" btw.
> 
> - prisca


Swine - Pigs


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

So if I get it I won't die?
Sorry I've been panicking about this all day!
I have a cough, and I have had headaches and my legs keep aching!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

Becca, currently the only people suffering have been to Mexico. Try to rationalise your panic hun. Your headache could easily be stress, your legs could easily be from your period and the cough could be anything (like hayfever, or a regular cold, or an irritation in your throat, or just even thinking about it).


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca, currently the only people suffering have been to Mexico. Try to rationalise your panic hun. Your headache could easily be stress, your legs could easily be from your period and the cough could be anything (like hayfever, or a regular cold, or an irritation in your throat, or just even thinking about it).



Okaay.. :nerves1

Thanks Tracy


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think there have been any cases of it here yet, have they stopped people from other countries travelling to Mexico? I think they should.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to keep up to date on where it is- So far Mexico, New Zealand, US, Canada, UK and Spain, any other places guys?


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

Tbh I don't want to know


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...39375,-110.390625&spn=15.738151,25.488281&z=5

Not sure how uptodate that is though.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Tbh I don't want to know


Then cover your eyes


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 27, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> well i think i had one of the worst hospital visit and should have waited until monday. i took her to Madigan Hospital on Ft. lewis... we got in there they made her wear a mask and sent us up to xray since she's been sick for awhile and afew a couple hours of waiting we saw a doctor.... he was very dull, non caring person who wanted to push his patients out as fast as he could. didnt bother asking questions, looked in her mouth and simply said seasonal allergies. i said since when does seasonal allergies causes vomiting, body & tummy aches. my daughter cant keep anything down. the only thing she has really eaten is somecrackers and a little bit of pedilyte. he looked at me and proceeded to say he wrote a perscription for zyrtec to help dry things out. he didnt bother acknowleging that she was vomiting. i couldnt believe this guy. and then he was gone... well once we got home she was back in the bathroom throwing up....
> 
> i dont know what else to do. i know she has the flu. and i hope its just the regular plain flu, but should i take her to the clinic tomorrow to be safe? i was just so frustrated with this guy....


I would definately get a second opinion. My daughter was in middle school she broke the growth plate in her finger.. I took her to the er and the doctor told us it was just jammed and for my daughter to excericse it.. and told her she could go on with her cheer leading practice then the next day I get a calll from the radiologist saying she broke the growth plate and to get her to an orthopedic surgeon a soon as possible... I refused to pay the bill because her doctor at leas tshould have splinted it and he did nothing for her. the hospital called wanting their money and i told them what the doctor did and said and the researched it and dropped the bill... 

if you feel something is wrong with your child then please get a second opinion you now your child... I hope your daughter gets better soon...


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a convo with me and my friend on MSN:

Emma I MJ says:
omg...
this swine flu 
its everywere
Beccaa Tickets PROUD Michael Jackson Maniac says:
??
Emma I MJ says:
every news channel
Beccaa Tickets PROUD Michael Jackson Maniac says:

whats its saying/
Emma I MJ says:
just its gonna spread in the next 2-3 month around the world and is gonna kill millions 
Beccaa Tickets PROUD Michael Jackson Maniac says:
in th UK
is it going to kill people in the UK?
Emma I MJ says:
it said worldwide



I don't want to die - Somone what are we going to do?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

well we went to the doctor first thing this morning. i told the nurse and doctor what had happend in the er and they were even appauled. they even went and got the er report that the doctor is supposed to fill out and he didnt bother filling it out. we where at the doctors for a while and they even brought in another doctor to converse about theon going situation we have been dealing with. they did some labs and they both agreed that it was not seasonal allergies. she's recovering from a respirtory infection & is still having post nasal drip, and she has food poisioning, which would explain why she got sick so suddenly and out of know where again. I'm relieved i know what it is and what caused this. they told me it could take a week before signs of food poisioning shows up and a week ago from yesterday we where at the fair. now things seem to fall into place. I am thankful it wasnt the flu.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> This is a convo with me and my friend on MSN:
> 
> Emma I MJ says:
> omg...
> ...


just use common sense, wash your hands, cover your mouth when you cough, try to steer clear of people who are ill & wash your hands. you can always keep hand sanitizer with you in your purse or backpack to use when u cant get somewhere to wash your hands. so dont panic, good common sense will save you.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I actually have a sore throat and dizzy head since I came home from school, we have mumps in our school though so it's either that or swine flu lol


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> well we went to the doctor first thing this morning. i told the nurse and doctor what had happend in the er and they were even appauled. they even went and got the er report that the doctor is supposed to fill out and he didnt bother filling it out. we where at the doctors for a while and they even brought in another doctor to converse about theon going situation we have been dealing with. they did some labs and they both agreed that it was not seasonal allergies. she's recovering from a respirtory infection & is still having post nasal drip, and she has food poisioning, which would explain why she got sick so suddenly and out of know where again. I'm relieved i know what it is and what caused this. they told me it could take a week before signs of food poisioning shows up and a week ago from yesterday we where at the fair. now things seem to fall into place. I am thankful it wasnt the flu.


Thank goodness she didn't have the swine flu- I am so happy for you omg :shock:


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is a convo with me and my friend on MSN:
> ...


LOL I read this post when I've got my fingers in my mouth (since I am attempting to stop biting my nails but I still have them in my mouth) I am crap at washing my hands I ALWAYS forget! But I gotta remember that this time my life depends on it. So I shall remember!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > well we went to the doctor first thing this morning. i told the nurse and doctor what had happend in the er and they were even appauled. they even went and got the er report that the doctor is supposed to fill out and he didnt bother filling it out. we where at the doctors for a while and they even brought in another doctor to converse about theon going situation we have been dealing with. they did some labs and they both agreed that it was not seasonal allergies. she's recovering from a respirtory infection & is still having post nasal drip, and she has food poisioning, which would explain why she got sick so suddenly and out of know where again. I'm relieved i know what it is and what caused this. they told me it could take a week before signs of food poisioning shows up and a week ago from yesterday we where at the fair. now things seem to fall into place. I am thankful it wasnt the flu.
> ...


im glad as well.
and becca, you will NOT! get this ok? chill.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


Hand sanitizer might be a good way to get you to stop biting your nails. put it on your hands and once you put your finger in your mouth its going to taste awful!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 27, 2009)

I would definitely agree that the media is taking things a bit out of had.
I would worry about young babies, the elderly or immunocompromised individuals, just like you would with any flu. 
Becca, you're not going to die. Well, eventually you are, but you won't die of swine flu.


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL Okay I have got some in my bag already


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I would definitely agree that the media is taking things a bit out of had.
> I would worry about young babies, the elderly or immunocompromised individuals, just like you would with any flu.
> Becca, you're not going to die. Well, eventually you are, but you won't die of swine flu.


Apparently, its not the usual babies and the elderly who are more suceptable, its youths... NZ now has 19 suspected case's the most in the world besides Mexico, if your going state by state and were saying NZ was a state we also have the most. In the UK there are 3 confirmed cases of it. Im kinda worried, Mum hasn't responded to my e-mails in like 1 week, thats quite unusual.....How do you go about finding if relation is quarantined?? Would they contact the family, but I'm not home.......I'm honestly quite worried, Nelson is a small town, this thing could spread rather quick say if* mum has it, symptoms don't show up for a few days, I'm in contact go to school, work, supermarket etc thats hundreds of people i'm in contact with.....
I know I'm being a bit paranoid but it's gotten very close to home now and the idea of me coming in contact with someone is very real.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would definitely agree that the media is taking things a bit out of had.
> ...


you havent heard from your mom since shes been back?


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I would definitely agree that the media is taking things a bit out of had.
> I would worry about young babies, the elderly or immunocompromised individuals, just like you would with any flu.
> Becca, you're not going to die. Well, eventually you are, but you won't die of swine flu.


Do you promise?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

Becca no one can promise anything like that, but if you listen and read and take it on board and try and rationalise your panic, then you will see there is no reason at all for you to have or get this.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would definitely agree that the media is taking things a bit out of had.
> ...


Becca, you literally have a higher chance of being knocked down by a car then dying of swine flu, and you don't worry about that everyday do you? Lol


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca no one can promise anything like that, but if you listen and read and take it on board and try and rationalise your panic, then you will see there is no reason at all for you to have or get this.


Why do stuff like this have to happen??!?!? ssd::nerves1


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *missyscove wrote: *
> ...


But I'm careful when I cross the road I can't help getting swine flu!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

Because that's life. It happens in all species of animals. We are actually well prepared (we, being the UK), to deal with this.


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you mean by well prepared?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2009)

Like I've said several times, our country is considered the best, alongside France, prepared for any sort of pandemic.

Primarily for this it means that we have a load of the anti viral drugs which do work against this. We also now have people developing a vaccine. I'm sure I've said all that before. And look at the speed and effectivity with which those who they suspected of having it have been quarantined. That's got to say something for how effective we are.


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay sorry


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *PepnFluff wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *missyscove wrote: *
> ...


No, well apparently I had it wrong ans she gets back on the 28th but I e-mailed her in Rome on the 21st and I havn't heard from her, thats really unusual throughout her whole trip she would reply every second day, every 3rd at the most.....I'm getting Ad to leave a note on the bench so when/if she arrives today she will reply immediatley. I think she will most probably go into voluntary quaraintine anyway, seems to be a trend. Quarantines at home tho...With me lol, she can stay in her bedroom and food can go under the door!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *PepnFluff wrote: *
> ...


i hope she is alright. just keep an eye on her when she gets back, symptoms may not appear for awhile. time to get some disinfectant spray just in case. what part of mexico was she in? is the swine flu mostly in a part of mexico or is it widespread?


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

She was all over but In Mexico City at the time when schools etc were shut, she was there for about a week, plenty of time to be exposed. I'm not sure how long she was in other areas. Yeah I'll get Ad to buy some and leave it at the house as I don't think the airports will sell it and theres the whole 100ml thing to. Theres to options this thing has to do, it can just dissapear like not have the strength to survive or it can spread and it seems more and more people are being diagnosed everyday, which indicates to me it's choosing to spread.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not too worried. Especially since everyone that has gotten sick from the Swine Flu in the US has recovered. It's a small percentage of people that have gotten sick with it in the US when compared to ALL the people that live in this country.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm not too worried. Especially since everyone that has gotten sick from the Swine Flu in the US has recovered. It's a small percentage of people that have gotten sick with it in the US when compared to ALL the people that live in this country.


i completely agree, but all it takes is for that deadly strain to show up somewhere like the US and start to spread, which is a scary thought. right now we have the milder strain that is still spreading and hopefully it doesnt mutate into something more. I hope people will be more self aware of this and see the importance of practicing good hygiene to prevent the spread. right now they are testing 4 people in Idaho for it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not worrying about this too much, but pandemics are one of the big reasons I second guessed my desire to be a firefighter/paramedic. Sick people call 911 and spread all their pandemic-y germs to the first responders and people at the hospital! 

I'm working at a huge grocery/clothing/home/furniture store to pay for college and every sick person comes through here too. Sigh. I'm sure everything will be fine but I've definitely had more colds and stuff since working here.

NetherlandDwarf, I'm glad your daughter is okay. I was 99% sure she'd be fine but I'm sure it gives you peace of mind to know she'll be alright. Talk about bad luck getting a respiratory infection and food poisoning at the same time!


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 27, 2009)

at least being a paramedic you know that you will be around sick people and can take precautions... its the people out there that you don't know that are sick that i worry about


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow...calm down, guys! The numbers sound large, but compared to the MILLIONS of people who don't have it, your chances of getting it are slim. Everyone is freaking out about this at the moment, so you have to take it with a grain of salt and realize that it is being blown way out of proportion!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow so many updates. It's crazy.
Heard on the news this morning that 103 people deceased in Mexico. 
Can't believe it's still spreading. So crazy.
I'm definitely going to be careful this weekend at the youth fair; washing hands a lot and we're not going anywhere near the swine exhibit, just in case. 

A girl in my History class when to Mexico over Spring Break and she was worried about it today. 
A boy in my History class has a runny nose, coughing, etc....are those signs? I'll keep my eye on him (won't be hard ) and see how his illness pans out...could be just a common cold, but he was fine on Friday. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm not worrying about this too much, but pandemics are one of the big reasons I second guessed my desire to be a firefighter/paramedic. Sick people call 911 and spread all their pandemic-y germs to the first responders and people at the hospital!



Never thought about pandemics like this affecting firefighters/paramedics, and even whilst there could be one on our hands right now, it doesn't change that I still am going to be one. I guess you take risks to do what you want though. 

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090427/ap_on_re_us/us_swine_flu_states

I feel bad for all the people at this private school in New York, 28 confirmed cases, 17 more may have it, 10 teachers are experiencing flu like symptoms. it shows how it can just branch out like that and spread.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 27, 2009)

I got this email from the health center on my campus. Honestly, I trust Cornell to tell me nothing but the truth. I think what they say about common sense personal health precautions certainly makes sense.
Of course, on campuses like this where we all share the same dining facilities, bathrooms, etc., control of diseases is particularly important.
*Cornellâs Gannett Health Services issues precautions about swine flu*
News reports of cases of human infection with swine influenza have naturally created public health concerns among members of the Cornell community. The universityâs Gannett Health Services is working closely with county and state health department officials to monitor information and recommendations related to this emerging public health situation.
At this time, there have been no reported cases of swine influenza affecting anyone within the Cornell community, including those in Ithaca, Geneva, N.Y., and New York City. However, all members of ourcommunity are being asked to take common sense personal health precautions to protect themselves and others from possible infection:
â¢ Cover coughs and sneezes in your arm or sleeve, or with tissues.
â¢ Wash your hands frequently and thoroughly
â¢ If you are feeling ill, please stay at home
â¢ Call your health-care provider or Gannett Health Services if you have flu-like symptoms (fever, cough, sore throat, body aches, headache, chills and fatigue):
- Students, student partners and spouses, including those at Cornell programs outside of Ithaca, may call Gannett Health Services (607-255-5155) if they have concerns regarding their personal health or questions about swine flu not addressed on the Gannett web site.
- Faculty, staff, others: Call your primary care provider or your local health department.
If you have recently visited an area affected by swine flu, closely monitor your health for seven days, and if you develop flu symptoms, immediately call your primary care provider, your local health department or Gannett Health Services.
Medical experts have determined that while this human influenza virus (H1N1) has some genetic links to a swine influenza virus, it is spreading people-to-people and it is not being acquired directly from pigs or from properly cooked pork.
For more detailed information, including symptoms to watch for, recommendations and updates about swine influenza, please access the Gannett Health Services web site at:*[url]www.gannett.cornell.edu*[/url]
This site also contains links to additional information from: the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the New York State Department of Health â including its hotline at 1-800-808-1987; and from the World Health Organization.
The university will continue to monitor the situation and provide updates, as needed.
Janet Corson-Rikert, M.D.
Executive Director, Gannett Health Services


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, more people have contracted the regular flu and died from it than from the swine flu this year, but no one's freaking out about that. The regular flu usually kills people with compromised immune systems, so those who are sick already or pregnant or old or really young.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Wow...calm down, guys! The numbers sound large, but compared to the MILLIONS of people who don't have it, your chances of getting it are slim. Everyone is freaking out about this at the moment, so you have to take it with a grain of salt and realize that it is being blown way out of proportion!



But if you think about it, it's more of how fast it's spreading....and the large amout of new cases popping up by the hour, etc. 

I took this from some information that was posted here earlier:


> Between 2005 until January 2009, 12 human cases of swine flu were detected in the U.S. with no deaths occurring.


So, in four years, only 12 cases were detected in the U.S.....Now, there's well over 75+ just in the US alone; and in Mexico, over 2,000; and more elsewhere. The numbers are still rising...and this is in a matter of 2-3 weeks. 

So, I think it's worth the freak out....

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Wow...calm down, guys! The numbers sound large, but compared to the MILLIONS of people who don't have it, your chances of getting it are slim. Everyone is freaking out about this at the moment, so you have to take it with a grain of salt and realize that it is being blown way out of proportion!


The government as well as many other countries are just trying to get to the people who have it or may have been in contact with someone or some where to make sure the more aggressive strain that is affecting mexico in contained and has not crossed over the border. Thats whats all the newsabout is to make people more aware and take precautions, basically be more self aware. they dont want it to spread anymore and for people who have flu like symptoms to stay home, unless they feel its much more worse like respiratory issues & fevers. everyone is just trying to prevent the worst from happening. like with my daughter i suspected something more and i have to be more careful because i am also 34 weeks pregnant. i think in most cases its better to be safer than sorry, because you dont know where its going to turn up.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow...calm down, guys! The numbers sound large, but compared to the MILLIONS of people who don't have it, your chances of getting it are slim. Everyone is freaking out about this at the moment, so you have to take it with a grain of salt and realize that it is being blown way out of proportion!
> ...


well put


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> ...



Thank you  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

If I got my concern is who is taking care of the animals.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If I got my concern is who is taking care of the animals.



The animals of the ones who are sick or?? I'm not quite sure what you mean. 

Emily


----------



## myLoki (Apr 28, 2009)

Still nothing on my end.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 28, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If I got my concern is who is taking care of the animals.
> ...



I would assume that they will euthanize the sick ones since it is a respiratory disease. In factory farm environments, something like that spreads rapidly. Even though euthanizing a whole herd would be devastating, it would pretty much stop the illness in its tracks.

I'm not sure if they'd still use them for meat. Probably not, just because of the hysteria. But the flu can't be spread through meat, so who knows.:expressionless


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate things like this. it has been on the news all day . the way it is broadcast it is almost as if the mediais trying to scare people.:nerves1

it is scaring me :nerves1; I just hate things like this. 
The positive thing is that there is no one who has become seriously ill outside of the people already in Mexico..
Now if the kids in NYC died or somethingI would go on high alert anxiety but so far the people outside of Mexico with this fluare improving not getting worse. 

I wonder so much why the people in Mexico are so much sicker?????

it is sobizare that a human virus, combined with a swine and bird virus to form this strain 

like something out of a horror movie....

Ifeel bad for all of the sick people and all of the worried people (Including us)
but so far it only could become terrible and isn't yet (outside of Mexico)
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## BSAR (Apr 28, 2009)

This is scaring me too.

But listen everyone the reason people in Mexico are dying and no one else is, and i think this was already mentioned but, Mexico is a third world country with crappy medical service and crappy disenfection stuff. 

NO ONE is the US or anywhere else as far as I know has died yet. Only in Mexico, relax, if you do get it, which is probably like 1 in a 1 million or more!! 

kk just my 2 cents

eta: Yesterday I was looking at stats and stuff about pandemics and the last one was in 1969ish, and it said we were due for antother soon. looks like this may be it, or the bird flu in the future maybe idk. but anyway, technicncally this is already a pandemic, its once it becomes worldwide and spreads human to human.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 28, 2009)

if you are worried you might get it or things go to your local pharmacy and ask for "TAMIFLU" thats what the students in my school that are in quarantine have been asked to take. You don't need a prescription. The results of the 11 people from my school is coming tonight.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 28, 2009)

In the US you need a prescription for Tamiflu


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 28, 2009)

oh wow, starting friday, we don't need anything. 
brb dinner


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 28, 2009)

There are now 56 suspected case's in New Zealand, thats from 19 last night.......Mum contacted me, she said the reason she ouldn't reply was hotmail often didn't work, phew! She's showing no signs of it she said, that was about it lol I'm going to asked what they were told with thingss like going to work etc. I was watching the news this morning and the 2 in Scotland they got the 22 people they were in contact with now 7 of those are exhibiting symptoms so they have to get hold of all the people they were in contact with. I'm aware of how few people have it in relation to the populations but as Emily said 12 people died from it over a few years theres now being 103 since the 13th and thousands with it and god knows how many suspected.


----------



## polly (Apr 28, 2009)

the 2 people in the Uk that have it live in Falkirk which is about 20 mins away from us!! they have asked anyone they have been in contact with to go get checked out. bit freaky I only heard about it on the news last night.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 28, 2009)

AHHHHH

now i'm _FREAKED OUT_.

out of the 11 tests 3 came back positive so um...
ITS IN NZ!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




I'm not scared about the people that in quarantine apparently someone who hunged out with them or played soccer with them or w/e hasn't been in quarantine and they hunged out before the others were put in qurantine or something like that so so so so so
AHHHHHHHHHH

So basicly ... it's in my school. GRR


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not gonna worry until I hear its closer to me...


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 28, 2009)

So as soon as I logged into Yahoo this morning, it told me "We're nowhere close to a global flu pandemic."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090428/ap_on_go_ot/us_med_swine_flu_worst_case

Even the MEDIA isn't freaking out anymore. lol


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 28, 2009)

Four people are being tested for it here, crap! :cry2
They had this expert guy on the telly last night and he said the wave of it that is going around now is not as strong as the one in Mexico, hence no deaths outside Mexico, but the second wave possibly will be strpnger.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Four people are being tested for it here, crap! :cry2
> They had this expert guy on the telly last night and he said the wave of it that is going around now is not as strong as the one in Mexico, hence no deaths outside Mexico, but the second wave possibly will be strpnger.


i saw the rte news, they were negitive results.
phew


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 28, 2009)

I was reading the paper on the tube this morning and saw this article, some intelligent guy was saying that swine flu will be in London allready the carriers arn't just showing symptoms yet and that the tube was a perfect breeding ground for it. I rode the tube 7 times today! I'll be going from one infected place to another :S I'm now carrying one of those travel size bottles of purrel haha. I was at the zoo today to and noticed like crowding round every other exhibits besides the pigs, poor piggies. I went and said hello though


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> I was reading the paper on the tube this morning and saw this article, some intelligent guy was saying that swine flu will be in London allready the carriers arn't just showing symptoms yet and that the tube was a perfect breeding ground for it. I rode the tube 7 times today! I'll be going from one infected place to another :S I'm now carrying one of those travel size bottles of purrel haha. I was at the zoo today to and noticed like crowding round every other exhibits besides the pigs, poor piggies. I went and said hello though


awh, i bet the pigs loved it!


----------



## Becca (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I have a temperature!
Im still scared!
Because I'm worried that I'm not going to know I have it or not know that I have it in time!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I think I have a temperature!
> Im still scared!
> Because I'm worried that I'm not going to know I have it or not know that I have it in time!


becca, really CHILL!!!!!!!!!!
the 2 reported cases in scotland were up in there.
it only really affects 20-30 or 30-40 yr olds.
so please chill. your not going to get it,
OK!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it guys. You know what the media are like - they love to whip things up out of proportion. It makes a good story.:rollseyesIt's very sad for the poor people who are infected, or have died, but I wouldn't let the media scare you with talks of a pandemic. It's probably not as bad as it seems, and even if it is (which I doubt), worrying won't help the situation at all. 

There is no point in worrying about dying, after all, we could get hit by a car tomorrow crossing the road. Disease is scary, yes, but let's not panic about it.:hug:


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry about it guys. You know what the media are like - they love to whip things up out of proportion. It makes a good story.:rollseyesIt's very sad for the poor people who are infected, or have died, but I wouldn't let the media scare you with talks of a pandemic. It's probably not as bad as it seems, and even if it is (which I doubt), worrying won't help the situation at all.
> 
> There is no point in worrying about dying, after all, we could get hit by a car tomorrow crossing the road. Disease is scary, yes, but let's not panic about it.:hug:


now becca. jess is a smart, truthful, friendly perosn. 
listen to her! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2009)

*I should not post when half asleep.I meant if I was sick who would take care of my animals.:shock::biggrin2:*

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If I got my concern is who is taking care of the animals.
> ...


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 28, 2009)

There was an article in our newspaper today explaining to everyone that the cases in the United States and really anywhere but Mexico are being contained and taken care of and that we really don't have anything to worry about right now. 

It's worse in Mexico right now because of how many people contracted it before it was caught and they don't have healthcare that is quite like ours.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll bet you can book a really cheap trip to Mexico right now, lol. They are testing three people here in Florida right now. I'm really not worried.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not really scared of dying or anything, I just don't want the icky flu! It's just like any other flu really except an unfamiliar strain, I'm just concerned for the sick and the elderly since there isn't a vaccine for it yet, like they get for the normal seasonal flu.

Oh and 36,000 people died in the US last year from normal seasonal flu, and none from this flu


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 28, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry about it guys. You know what the media are like - they love to whip things up out of proportion. It makes a good story.:rollseyesIt's very sad for the poor people who are infected, or have died, but I wouldn't let the media scare you with talks of a pandemic. It's probably not as bad as it seems, and even if it is (which I doubt), worrying won't help the situation at all.
> 
> There is no point in worrying about dying, after all, we could get hit by a car tomorrow crossing the road. Disease is scary, yes, but let's not panic about it.:hug:



Agreed - I work at a school and illness goes around all the time - the colds, viruses, puke bugs.... Our nurse is keeping us updated but said not to worry from what she is hearing. If you wash your hands - don't shake hands with coughing people who didn't wash their hands, that helps. I keep hand sanitizer at my desk and when I had to use a phone that a coworker who was ill used, I sanitized it and for the first time in the 5 years I have been working here, I did not get the cold or lose my voice. My teachers and students were disappointed - I sound like Mickey or Minnie Mouse when I have laryngitis (not sure I spelled it right) and it's pretty funny.

Denise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Many people die every year from the normal flu but people still get it. Its not that big off deal. Plus they have it contanted


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, the world is going to end in 2012 anyway so we haven't got long left to worry :rollseyes


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry, the world is going to end in 2012 anyway so we haven't got long left to worry :rollseyes


Where did you here that


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry, the world is going to end in 2012 anyway so we haven't got long left to worry :rollseyes


Oh ya I heard that, it was supposed to end a few months ago too and it was supposed to end on the 6/6/06, oh and in 2002 sometime


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry, the world is going to end in 2012 anyway so we haven't got long left to worry :rollseyes


LOL oh yeah i keep forgetting about that.. 2012 is the most famous end of the worlddate.. that's in May of 2012 right? i have to put that one on the calendar  when people talk about the Myans how they made the most accurate calendar that went on for hundreds of years even after their death or disappearance i just say the poor guy who got stuck with the job of making the calendar just got tired of writingand stopped at 2012, even he must have knew he was never going to see that date... lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2009)

Latest update from AOL: 

http://news.aol.com/article/swine-flu-outbreak/449320


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Latest update from AOL:
> 
> http://news.aol.com/article/swine-flu-outbreak/449320


thats sad that they are expecting deaths...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Latest update from AOL:
> ...



Yeah.  

Seems to be that the worst strains of it will be coming up this way. 

Does anyone know exactly how many people have been confirmed with it, worldwide? 

I know that it's over 50-ish just in the U.S. alone....

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2009)

I just looked at that map again that lists people affected by it, and it's definitely still moving. There have been some people in Idaho with it...It's moving west; as well as every other direction possible. South America also has cases confirmed, in Chile, and Colombia. I think all out of country flights should be cancelled...what with this going everywhere and all. 

I'm surprised there are no cases yet in Africa....wonder why? It's moving close though. Some cases in Saudi Arabia. Which is close to Iraq. Gosh, I hope our troops don't get it. That would be awful. 


You have to flip through the pages on the left, to actually see where more cases are. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Apr 28, 2009)

I took this straight from Aol. About what a full blown pandemic would look like, which they're saying were not even close to it.

"a full-scale pandemic â if it ever comes â could be expected to claim the lives of about 2 percent of those infected, about 2 million Americans."

2% people!! Thats hardly anyone....no offense. Divvied up thats 40,000 people per state. It probably wouldn't be that much each state, like Hawaii, way less people would be affected, same for Alaska. Still thats like the size of one or two small cities. Not very many people if you look at it.

ETA: Remember that the media is going to use scare tactics to get more readers, so we honestly can't beleive everything we hear.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 28, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> This is scaring me too.
> 
> But listen everyone the reason people in Mexico are dying and no one else is, and i think this was already mentioned but, Mexico is a third world country with crappy medical service and crappy disenfection stuff.
> 
> ...


*Mexico is not a third world country. I'm so insulted. Mexico is considered a Newly Industrialized Country. These are nations with economies more advanced and developed than those in the developing world, but not yet with the full signs of a developed country.NIC is a category between developed and developing countries. It is also considered a Big Emerging Market.* :X

*I can assure you my family does not live in a tent.:X*
*
t.
*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2009)

fox 26 news just reported 146 confirmed dead in mexico 15000 reported systom in mexico.

56 comfirmed cases in the us alone. And many more to come. No one has died outside of mexico yet.

But the thing is it is just the flu if you get treated you should be ok


Over 200 test in houston alone. No one has been confirmed here yet but they say by the end of the week. 2 school districts are closed. in our area. 

But they are still saying it just the flu. The flu is passed from person to person its a not a epidamic. Its the flu


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 29, 2009)

We have a case in Indiana now. The college student who has it did not visit Mexico.

There are already talks of closing down schools until it passes.....


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We have a case in Indiana now. The college student who has it did not visit Mexico.
> 
> There are already talks of closing down schools until it passes.....


do they had any idea wherethey may have gotten it?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope, not yet. Scary tho.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is scaring me too.
> ...



Sorry if that part insulted you but I wasn't the first one to post that on this topic. And you dont even live in Mexico, you live in Texas.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

but might of lived therein the past of have relations living there,amanda


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 29, 2009)

I smell war..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 29, 2009)

Not here ..... 

The USA has had a death from the swine flu now. A 23 mos old child in Texas.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Not here .....
> 
> The USA has had a death from the swine flu now.Â  A 23 mos old child in Texas.Â



Someone hug a baby for me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/med_swine_flu

My lastest update the little girl died in houston.

I heart gos out to her family


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

I just heard about that, poor little baby. Well i think since this has happen i think panic is going to rise a little bit. i havent read the article yet so i dont know the circumstances how it led up to the baby's death, but im going to read it in a sec. my sister left yesterday to move to houston and should be arriving there sometime today.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/ml_egypt_swine_flu



I thought this was a bit extreme, Egypt ordered all pigs to be slaughtered


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2009)

But even with the normal flu young people and older people get it worse then middle people


----------



## Becca (Apr 29, 2009)

So someone has died OUTSIDE Mexico now??????

EEEEEK  
Can't we just all stay inside lol!


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 29, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/ml_egypt_swine_flu
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a bit extreme, Egypt ordered all pigs to be slaughtered


i think slaughter the pigs was too extreme since most people are getting from other humans... I am a little more nervous since houston is only an hour and a half away from me ... not scared just gonna be cautious though... my heart goes out to the little boys family...


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

3 more found in u.k. positive
12 yr old devon, london adult and west midlands.
its called a posibile panidemic in uk.
-----------------------------------------
but, hey its not slowing down in uk.
typing as um the people talk on the news.
were near 5 and 6 is highest.
---------------------------------------


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/swine_flu_world

Asian nations greeted returning airport travelers with teams of medical workers and carts of disinfectants, eager to keep swine flu from infecting their continent.

I wonder if this will work for them? because i hear and read how there's really no point to watch borders & airports because it will spread anyways, but all the asian countries are trying their hardest for it not to come into their countries. but at the same time will they report it if they do get a case of swine flu. a lot of those countries really reguard their privacy. But at the same time i think if they start to get quite a few cases of the swine flu they are going to have to report it. it will be interesting to watch to see if this will help them combat the swine flu, because if it does we should have done this from day one.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 29, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/ml_egypt_swine_flu
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a bit extreme, Egypt ordered all pigs to be slaughtered


Wow! I would expect that they would (hopefully) slaughter the pigs in Mexico that have been affected, to prevent them from spreading it to other pigs and humans. Strange that they're doing it in an area who has not even seen the disease yet though.


----------



## Becca (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> 3 more found in u.k. positive
> 12 yr old devon, london adult and west midlands.
> its called a posibile panidemic in uk.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


WHAT WHAT WHAT :nerves1:nerves1:nerves1:nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1 :nerves1


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/ml_egypt_swine_flu
> ...


its not spread by PIGS! ok. its spraed by humans.
leave the pigs out of it


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 3 more found in u.k. positive
> ...


becca. uk is the most prepared. and all are being treated. really i am getting really annoyed by you over reacting.
(no offence, im jut like that as a person. so dont take it personally)


----------



## Becca (Apr 29, 2009)

If you didn't want me to take offence why'd you say it?


----------



## Becca (Apr 29, 2009)

ANd I'm not over reacting!!! Its spreading fast!!!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ANd I'm not over reacting!!! Its spreading fast!!!


Hopefully this will make u feel a little bit better




Now that the swine-flu virus seems well established in human beings, containment is no longer an option. The public health response must be to slow the spread, which means getting a better handle on the virus. While the difference in severity between Mexico and U.S. cases would suggest that there are different viruses affecting the two countries, researchers have genetically sequenced swine-flu viruses from both Mexican and American victims, and "we see no difference in the viruses infecting sick people and less-sick people," said Fukuda. And even if there were genetic differences, it wouldn't necessarily mean much â scientists still don't know exactly which genes do what on flu viruses.

The Mexican deaths may also be attributable to some underlying coinfection or health problem that is simply not present in the U.S. cases â but that will require more investigation to uncover.

It's also possible that A/H1N1 began life in Mexico especially virulent â that country has apparently been grappling with the virus for weeks longer than the U.S. has â and evolved to become less dangerous by the time it crossed the border.

The WHO, however, says that so far the virus appears to have stayed relatively stable during the chains of transmission, so it may not be mutating much.


----------



## Becca (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't understand that - a load of gobbledeegook LOL can someone please translate?!?!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> ...


It IS spread by pigs. Swine flu is a respiratory illness in swine. Apparently, it's not all that uncommon, but it usually doesn't affect humans. This time it has. So, it would be in the animal's best interest to get rid of those carrying it so it doesn't spread to others. And also in the human caretaker's best interest since it will prevent humans from attracting, carrying, and spreading this strain.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 29, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> ANd I'm not over reacting!!! Its spreading fast!!!



Becca, you are over reacting. Be rational. Remember when bird flu came around and you were on here saying you were worried you were gonna die? Well it didn't happen. Don't worry!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 29, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > ANd I'm not over reacting!!! Its spreading fast!!!
> ...


I keep telling her the same thing over MSN but she's not listening well.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

The child who died in the US was from Mexico and was getting treatment. The news said so itself. So don't freak out or anything, the person died here but was from Mexico.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> ...



It CAN be spread by pigs. At this point, it very well could be coming from pigs in Mexico to people and then from person to person.  

Emily


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

I just heard on the radio that during a normal flu season, 69,000 people (in the US) die from the flu each year. So unless this swine flu outbreak mutates to become more dangerous than it is now, I'm not going to worry too much. 

From what I've heard, the "regular" flu this year was pretty nasty, I knew a couple people who were sick for over a week with it last month.

I am usually pretty good about washing my hands frequently, anyway. I got out my Burt's Bees hand sanitizer spray, and I've been using it periodically at work. Also trying not to touch my face more than I need to. 

Plus, between the swine flu and the violent drug gangs, I may never go to Mexico now!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 29, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> The child who died in the US was from Mexico and was getting treatment. The news said so itself. So don't freak out or anything, the person died here but was from Mexico.


Exactly.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> ...


Irish is CAN be spread by pigs. The epicenter of all of this is a small pig raising town in Mexico. They thought it was rare to pass from human to human but this disease is a mix of the bird flu and the regular flu so it is spreading with humans.


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

The swine flu did originate from pigs. But it is much more likely for a person to get it from another person, than it is to get it from a pig. You'd have to be living in really close contact with infected animals, and then there would have to be some contact that would be conducive to spreading the flu virus. Like, if you touched fluids from a sick pig, then touched your mouth or nose, or if you were in close daily contact with sick pigs. But then it can spread quickly from person to person; maybe you shake hands with someone who has it, then touch your mouth; or someone sick is close to you and sneezes towards you without covering their mouth. Then it could be spread to many people.


A country ordering all pigs slaughtered is really over-reacting. Only a small percentage of the pigs might be sick, and getting sick from them is not very likely. 

Killing all the pigs because one might have swine flu, and someone might get it from the pig is like never going outside your house, because you might get hit by a car. Sure, it can happen, but the chances are low. Also, if pigs are such a high flu hazard, there never would have been a pork industry.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

Well put BethM.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

Scientists believe that somewhere in the world, months or even a year ago, a pig virus jumped to a human and mutated, and has been spreading between humans ever since. Unlike with bird flu, doctors have no evidence suggesting a direct pig-to-human infection from this strain, which is why they haven't recommended killing pigs.

Cordova has suggested the virus can be beaten if caught quickly and treated properly. But it was neither caught quickly nor treated properly in the early days in Mexico, which lacked the capacity to identify the virus, and whose health care system has become the target of widespread anger and distrust.

Swine flu has symptoms nearly identical to regular flu â fever, cough and sore throat â and spreads like regular flu, through tiny particles in the air, when people cough or sneeze. People with flu symptoms are advised to stay at home, wash their hands and cover their sneezes. 
While epidemiologists stress it is humans, not pigs, who are spreading the disease

_I was trying to find the article that i was reading earlier and it explained why there's so much media on the swine flu. It said why this could end up being pandemic was its a new virus, with the flu, people have built up immunities to help fight the flu. yes the regular flu kills thousands each year mainly effecting the elderly and people with weaker immune systems etc... thats why each flu season they stress for the elderly and anyone at risk to get their flu shots. Now with something new and very much unknowned theres many possiblities what could happen with the swine flu and no one has built up immunities to it because its new. So it got out of hand in Mexico because they lack the capacity to identify the virus. _


----------



## BethM (Apr 29, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Scientists believe that somewhere in the world, months or even a year ago, a pig virus jumped to a human and mutated, and has been spreading between humans ever since. Unlike with bird flu, doctors have no evidence suggesting a direct pig-to-human infection from this strain, which is why they haven't recommended killing pigs.


Agreed. It came from pigs at one point, but it's unlikely anyone's going to get sick from contact with a pig. And if they do, it's going to be something different, because it has mutated.


Millions of people worldwide died in 1918-20 from the "Spanish flu."
70,000 Americans died in 1957 from the "Asian flu."
33,000 Americans died in 1968-69 from the "Hong Kong flu."
There were swine flu outbreaks in the US in 1976 and 1988.
Part of life.

Wash your hands frequently; avoid crowded areas for now. Since the majority of cases reported are in Mexico right now, avoid unnecessary travel to Mexico. *shrug*


----------



## myLoki (Apr 29, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BSAR wrote: *
> ...



In a nutshell: Both my parents were born there. I have lived there. And the majority of my extended family still lives there. So yes, you're right. I don't currently live there. I must have no idea what I'm talking about since I live an ENTIRE ten minutes from the border. Nor do I have any reason to be upset.

No idea what I'm talking about. My apologies.

t.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

I am going to the Spring Youth Fair this weekend. Most likely there will be less attendance and not a lot of people go into the bunny barn anyway. 
Roughly 100-200 for the whole weekend. 
And I rarely go into the crowded areas, especially this weekend since Karlee is coming and she is injured so we can't do much. 

I took this from brokencountry.com

"Its time to do what the media will never do in this situation; Put things into perspective. Ninety one people have contracted âSwine Flu,â the deadly strain of Influenzavirus, thats coming to kill us all, according to the media. 

*The headline that I used for this article is what the media calls âThe Grabberâ or sometimes âEye Candy.â It causes an instant panic to all that see it, and makes us as readers or viewers want to find out the specifics.* I lifted this particular headline from the Los Angeles times. I added the âOdds of gettingâ portion myself.

*Ninety one people in a country of 320 million. Lets do a little math. I will round up to 100 to make things easier. 100 people in 1000 is ten percent. 100 people in 100,000 is 1 percent. 100 people in 1,000,000 people is .01 percent. 100 people in 300,000,000 is .0000000000000000001 percent.* 

*I suck at math but I think most of you get my point. Your odds of contracting and dying of swine flu is smaller than your odds of hitting the lottery. Your odds of getting hit by lightning is about a million to one. Your odds of being killed in an automobile accident today are about 1 in 11,850,000. *

*So it would behoove you to be much more afraid of being hit by lightning as opposed to contracting swine flu. Most of us see lightning quite frequently throughout our lifetime, yet rarely do people get hit by it.* 

Your odds are probably better of being in trampled to death by a heard of wild elephants during a hailstorm on the Fourth of July while a magnitude 8.2 earthquake occurs . 

This is nothing more than media hype. The very same media that for months made Sarah Palin out to be a buffoon. That made George W. Bush out to be an idiot. That got President Obama Elected. 

But the media doesnât have much influence on America, does it? Influence or Influenza? I would say Influenza because watching the news makes me sick." JD


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 29, 2009)

WhatI find interesting is the mediahypes it up and then tells everyone to be calm. Now what I found funny is theDeputy Health Minister of Israel,Yakov Litzman said the reference to pigs is offensive to both religions (Muslim and Judiasim) and "we should call this Mexican flu and not swine flu," he told a news conference at a hospital in central Israel. Now here is someone who totally has lossed his focus. Evidently he is not concerned about offending Mexicans.

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2009Apr27/0,4670,MLODDIsraelKosherFlu,00.html


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *myLoki wrote: *
> ...


Its okay.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> WhatI find interesting is the mediahypes it up and then tells everyone to be calm. Now what I found funny is theDeputy Health Minister of Israel,Yakov Litzman said the reference to pigs is offensive to both religions (Muslim and Judiasim) and "we should call this Mexican flu and not swine flu," he told a news conference at a hospital in central Israel. Now here is someone who totally has lossed his focus. Evidently he is not concerned about offending Mexicans.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2009Apr27/0,4670,MLODDIsraelKosherFlu,00.html


yeah that was really sad...


----------



## myLoki (Apr 30, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BSAR wrote: *
> ...


I guess I should explain that I really wasn't apologizing. I was exercising a social convention commonly referred to as "sarcasm". I'm not one to be argumentative or to rock the boat over things. Talking about my native land as if it's some third-world podunk country, however, is upsetting. I know Mexico is not an industrialized nation and yes they are behind on medical advances, but using "crappy" as a descriptive is not adequate or correct.


t.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh i didn't notice you were being sarcastic.


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WhatI find interesting is the mediahypes it up and then tells everyone to be calm. Now what I found funny is theDeputy Health Minister of Israel,Yakov Litzman said the reference to pigs is offensive to both religions (Muslim and Judiasim) and "we should call this Mexican flu and not swine flu," he told a news conference at a hospital in central Israel. Now here is someone who totally has lossed his focus. Evidently he is not concerned about offending Mexicans.
> ...



The 1918 flu was the Spanish Flu. The 1957 flu was the Asian Flu. The 1976 flu was the Hong Kong flu. 

I guess it's easy for people to take it in a racist manner, but maybe he was just trying to be descriptive of where this particular flu strain originated?


----------



## myLoki (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> ...


I was about to say that. I don't think it is said in a racist manner. Its all about where it came from which explains why it was named "swine" flu. It can easily be referred to as the Mexican flu because that is where patient zero was from.


t.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

washington state is about to make an announcement about the swine flu testing they have been doing....


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> washington state is about to make an announcement about the swine flu testing they have been doing....



Really....what channel on tv?

eta: Ive got the channel now.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

i hope the child doesn't die. just watched it and they said 3 probable cases, but then i just got an email saying there's 6. the child is the only one in the hospital

6 Probable Cases Of Swine Flu In Washington State
Health officials say there are six probable case of swine flu in Washington 
state. 

MORE DETAILS: <http://www.kirotv.com/tu/5GpBCd61y.html>


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

I am right now watching the news that NetherlandDwarf mentioned and a spokesperson said that most people are getting better without the shot. That makes me feel tons better, to know the shot isn't necessary to live and all. Just rest, liquids and normal procedures for the normal flu. 

If I were to get it though I would most likely go to get the shot because it helps to not pass the flu on.

mmmm...question: If you get the swine flu once can you get it again? 

The news conference says that 3 probable cases in WA. And it appears to have likely arrived in Seattle.


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> mmmm...question: If you get the swine flu once can you get it again?


I would assume that, like the regular seasonal flu, if you got the swine flu, then got better, it would be unlikely for you to get that exact strain of flu again. HOWEVER, if the flu virus you were exposed to later had mutated, and was even slightly different than the first one you got, you could get sick again.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> > mmmm...question: If you get the swine flu once can you get it again?
> ...


Thanks thats what I was thinking.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

more details on washington

*SEATTLE -- *Health officials say they've found six probable cases of swine flu in Washington state. Three of the cases are in King County, two are in Snohomish County, and one is in Spokane. One of the cases is a child who is hospitalized and improving in Seattle. 



One case is a Seattle man who has a cough and a fever. He lives alone and has not traveled. He is recovering at home. 



Another case is a 33-year-old woman who is a physician. She had a fever and a cough. Her husband and children and flu conditions. 



Another case is a student at Madrona High School in Seattle. 



Of the cases in Snohomish County, one is a 6-year-old boy and another is a 34-year-old woman


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2009)

Yikes. Can't believe there are probable cases here. 
My friend wasn't at school today. She has some sort of sickness that seemed to come on quite suddenly yesterday. She's not sure if it was something she ate....
I don't know her symptoms except she was dizzy and shaky and her stomach felt weird.

There is one boy in my class (same class as the friend who isn't here) who has cough and runny nose.... :shock: Wonder...should I tell him to go and get checked out? 

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

my daughters teacher has been absent from school since last week and probably wont be back this week, all they are saying is he's very ill. i have been wondering about that, i hope he's just ill and nothing more and recovers quickly


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2009)

Found this on the map....apparently that toddler wasn't the first U.S. death...



> 25/04/2009 Bellflower reported the death of a 33-year-old Long Beach man who was brought in Saturday with symptoms resembling Swine flu.
> 
> http://www.casperstartribune.net/articles/2009/04/28/ap/us/d97rkbr81.txt



and 



> 22/04/2009 death was a 45-year-old La Mirada man who died April 22 at a Norwalk hospital.
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_12247067



Not sure if they actually had Swine Flu. The marker on the last one (the 45-year old) was yellow, and yellow means negative...but they still have it listed. The first one, marker was pink=suspected. 

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 30, 2009)

My mom is a nurse at Providence Everett Medical Center in Snohomish County, Washington. It's the biggest hospital in the county so the people with swine flu are probably there. I'm not worrying TOO much because my mom is healthy and even if she did manage to get swine flu, she'd probably recover just fine. It is a little concerning though since she will be spending hours every day nursing patients in a hospital that has patients with swine flu, either already (I'm not sure if the people with it are at the hospital now) or in a few days when more people have it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 30, 2009)

BSAR wrote:


> Oh i didn't notice you were being sarcastic.



Not to be rude, BSAR, but don't you think maybe you should apologise to myLoki? A simple sorry would go a long way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> ...


Although I thought it was extreme as well, it DOES come from pigs and they can spread it. It can be pig to human, human to pig and human to human. 

We live around people with pigs, we've been around auction houses where they sell pigs and we are a bit worried.


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Although I thought it was extreme as well, it DOES come from pigs and they can spread it. It can be pig to human, human to pig and human to human.
> 
> We live around people with pigs, we've been around auction houses where they sell pigs and we are a bit worried.


It's EXTREMELY RARE for this to be transmitted from a pig to a human. If you catch the swine flu, you will most likely get it from an infected human.

You will be fine.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so we have what about 300 possible cases in the states do you realize that. That is only less then .05 percent of the population in America.

Its the flu its not that big of deal. To really become a true epidemic over 25 percent of the population has to get it. 

25 percent of the population get the flu every year. Yes don't get me wrong it is a illness that can kill. But if you take normal cleanses step you should be ok.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 30, 2009)

So far theres 19 people who have it in Canada... Pretty scary.. =/


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Although I thought it was extreme as well, it DOES come from pigs and they can spread it. It can be pig to human, human to pig and human to human.
> ...



Um...it's not "extremely rare" for it to be transmitted from pig to human. How do you think humans got it?

The reason that it is spreading so fast right now is because some strain became active in humans. And more humans came in contact with those people. Most of us have more contact with humans than pigs, which is why, in this instance, most contaminations are human to human. But it's perfectly plausible to say that coming into contact with pigs is a worry too.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 30, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> BSAR wrote:
> 
> 
> > Oh i didn't notice you were being sarcastic.
> ...


I agree, I read what was said and it was really unnessesary. You could of either 1) Said it in a more sensative manner or 2) not said it at all. RO is a big forum so it was bound to hurt someones feelings, I don't think it was needed what you said. Also, the term 'third world' means as in third world war (fallowing first and second) and I think, Mexico.. is far from that. Just because of a few horror stories shown on TV or Newspapers from people who had to go to a Mexican hospital doesn't mean it's 24/7 like that, like, i mean there are also hospitals in the US and Canada that can be deemed 'Crappy' ( just look at the Monfort Hospital ) doesn't mean the whole country is like that.


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote:*
> ...



It's IS rare to contract swine flu from a pig. If it wasn't so rare, there would be swine flu going around all the time, due to the extensive raising of pigs, now and through history. If swine flu was a huge concern, there wouldn't be a pork industry, at least not as big as it is.

Please re-read what I wrote. "Extremely rare" is not the same as "impossible," which is what you are sayingin your response. People going around saying this is going to be spread by pigs, when the reality is that what'sspreading now is actually being spread by contact with infected humans, acchieves nothing but stirring up fear.

Anyone who wasn't worried about living near a pig farm 2 months ago shouldn't be worried now.

Also, the boy suspected of being "patient zero" tested positive for swine flu. Even though he does live near a pig farm, the pigs on the farm tested negative for the flu. The kid survived, and is doing fine now.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Also, the boy suspected of being "patient zero" tested positive for swine flu. Even though he does live near a pig farm, the pigs on the farm tested negative for the flu. The kid survived, and is doing fine now.


Thats what we like to hear


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BethM wrote: *
> ...



Hog farms don't constantly breed and raise sick pigs, which is why stuff like this doesn't go around all the time. It's rare for a pig to get it in the first place in the big scheme of things. But what I'm saying is that this string of the virus is transferred by pigs just as easily as it is transferred by humans. The reason it's spreading quickly at this time is because humans who had worked around the infected pigs affected others. Since most people come into contact with humans more often than pigs, that is how it's spreading. But it's not any more likely to originate from humans than pigs...because it is the *swine* flu.

My original point was that someone got all offendedwhen I said pigs carrying the virus should be euthanized because "it comes from humans, not pigs", which is far from the truth.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 30, 2009)

Brandy456 wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BSAR wrote:
> ...



I don't think third world refers to wars though, its actually in reference to the 'third estate' and has something to do with the French Revolution. At least thats what we were always told in Geography!

Anyway... 

SWINE FLU! AH!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> My mom is a nurse at Providence Everett Medical Center in Snohomish County, Washington. It's the biggest hospital in the county so the people with swine flu are probably there. I'm not worrying TOO much because my mom is healthy and even if she did manage to get swine flu, she'd probably recover just fine. It is a little concerning though since she will be spending hours every day nursing patients in a hospital that has patients with swine flu, either already (I'm not sure if the people with it are at the hospital now) or in a few days when more people have it.




Have you talked with your mom lately about whats been going? Your mom should be fine after all she is a nurse so she knows the importance of good hygiene

I remember when mersa ( i know i spelled that wrong) was all over the news and i was working at the hospital during all the outbreaks from that. it was scary but at the same time we live with that bacteria everywhere, its on the streets, freeways anywhere... what it came down to was common sense & practicing good hygiene.

this swine flu also reminds me what I had learn in school about the smallpox/cowpox how that became an outbreak but then they noticed milkmaids or people who worked with cows were just about immune to smallpox because they had the lesser form cowpox and that how the vaccine was made. history does repete itself.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 30, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I don't think third world refers to wars though, its actually in reference to the 'third estate' and has something to do with the French Revolution. At least thats what we were always told in Geography!
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> SWINE FLU! AH!



Hmmm *thinks back to AS History - French revolution* That does sound familiar! It definitely doesn't refer to the world wars. Then again, I was rubbish at the French Revolution. It was so boring and overly-complicated!



Apparently there have been a few suspected casesofSwine flu inNewcastle which is right near me. I'm not worried though. As others have said - normal flu has killed a lot more than Swine flu. I don't see it as different to any other virus going round. It's just because it's new it is therefore more scary.:?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yes, one confirmed case in Newcastle. The others I heard of must just be suspected cases/people being tested:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8026121.stm


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

Mum brought us all anti bacterial hand gel stuff and some eldeflower cordial which when you drink it makes it so if you get the flu it stops it spreading/mulitiplying in your body  YAY


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Apparently there have been a few suspected casesofSwine flu inNewcastle which is right near me. I'm not worried though. As others have said - normal flu has killed a lot more than Swine flu. I don't see it as different to any other virus going round. It's just because it's new it is therefore more scary.:?


it is a new virus, that why people are scared. with the regular flu since it has been around we have built up some immunities, whereas the swine flu is so new and has potential to mutate into something more, thats why they are trying to learn about it. now the regular flu mutates every year and flu shots are made from the flu virus from the year before. you have a 20% chance of catching of last year flu. but flu shots are still very much needed especially for the elderly and immune compromised people.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

Hopefully they will develop a 'swine flu jab' for us when this ones gone incase it comes again


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 30, 2009)

I got sooo freaked out because this morning I woke up with a really sore throat and a eye infection(ugh) and my imagination was going crazy, but eye infection isn't one of the symptoms so..but I'm still going to the doctor-can't be too careful. But-if I go to the doctors then I might actually GET the swine flu from a sick person there, but if I don't go then I might die and-there goes my imagination.:nerves1


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still not worried at all. In fact, I stopped watching the news because I find the hype totally ridiculous.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm talking to someone on MSN (A Michael Jackson fan) thats go Swine flu!!! She lives in Mexico but she is recovering from it!!Shes been in hosptial since Tuesday but she is recovering


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*BunLuvvie wrote: *


> I got sooo freaked out because this morning I woke up with a really sore throat and a eye infection(ugh) and my imagination was going crazy, but eye infection isn't one of the symptoms so..but I'm still going to the doctor-can't be too careful. But-if I go to the doctors then I might actually GET the swine flu from a sick person there, but if I don't go then I might die and-there goes my imagination.:nerves1


just carry hand sanitizer with you and stay away from people who are coughing and sneezing. just remember to wash your hands too when you can. especially either wash or santize your hands after you leave the doctors to prevent picking up any colds or bacteria from the docs office & you will be fine. sorry to hear you are not feeling well.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> If you didn't want me to take offence why'd you say it?


um... to try and shock you by my choice of words, the reaction of my post might of told you... YOU ARE NOT GOING TO DIE!
ok? i just used that to try to get you to see it.
but you are midly slightly, big time over reactioning


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I'm talking to someone on MSN (A Michael Jackson fan) thats go Swine flu!!! She lives in Mexico but she is recovering from it!!Shes been in hosptial since Tuesday but she is recovering


did she say it felt different than having the regular flu? from some reports it says they have never felt so sick.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

She said it was like a simple flu - which has now got me worried she said she had high temp. headahce and a cough...

Now I'm worried again I told her I've been having headache,cough and sore throat and she said maybe you should go to the doctors to check! What do i do???????


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

I just asked her if she felt really really terrible and she said no.......


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> She said it was like a simple flu - which has now got me worried she said she had high temp. headahce and a cough...
> 
> Now I'm worried again I told her I've been having headache,cough and sore throat and she said maybe you should go to the doctors to check! What do i do???????


if you dont have a temp the doctors may not even test you. thats the key factor is having a temp. and they are also really looking for is respiratory issues as well as the high temps. I think you are fine.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh okay so you defintly get a temperature?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Hopefully they will develop a 'swine flu jab' for us when this ones gone incase it comes again


 can i point this out,
1. its hard .
2. next fall etc winter there will be a new strain. (stronger., might be worse.) you will need to make a new jab for each strain - which is not guaranteed.
3. random point in the middle- more people have died from the normal flu...
4. my brother is studying pharmacy and is v. good in maths and things im not good in. lol
5. chill becca!


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

^ They probably will make a jab for it though... thats what my mum said anyway. And I am chilling now - this is me chilled!!


----------



## Evey (Apr 30, 2009)

A woman that lives in my county (in Michigan)has swine flu now, and my professor cancelled class yesterday because she feels swine flu-like symptoms coming on :/

Kathy


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 30, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm still not worried at all. In fact, I stopped watching the news because I find the hype totally ridiculous.


DITTO! THANK YOU! lol


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 30, 2009)

Check out the Swine Flu PSA's from the 1970's 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTG_yrCwGS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTG_yrCwGS4[/ame]

I'm not going to panic over this, but I am a bit worried. All of my crews are from Mexico and while they haven't been back in a while, I don't know if anyone they live with has. That concerns me since I am in close contact with them. I've just been washing my hands more and trying not to touch my face...things like that. One of my guys called me today to ask me about a job and told me he wasn't feeling well....hmmm. And if I'm not mistaken I believe his brother just came back from Mexico.

Surprisingly enough, we've not had any confirmed cases in Charlotte yet...I reallybelieve it's just a matter of time until we do.


ETA: Well, 13 confirmed cases of swine flu in a town about 70 miles from me in SC. All students of a private school that just got back from a trip to Mexico. 

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/19332308/detail.html


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2009)

They are developing a vaccine as fast as they can but they reckon it will take 4 months or so.

Becca, the advice, if you think you have Swine Flu is to stay inside and call NHS Direct or your GP. So if you are worried, then do it, or ask your mum to do it. Panicking won't make anything better though.

I personally, like some others am also not that worried about this. I am aware, yes, and taking the basic steps, like hand sanitiser, and washing my hands, avoiding crowds (but I do that anyway), etc, but it's just about being aware. I see no point in panicking because it achieves nothing. Just be aware and take the steps you can.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess it's only a matter of time until it's here, I could really do without swine flu right now, huge exams in four weeks! :cry2


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok I am aware of this but not panicing. There are no cases in my county, NW London is the nearest one. Even if there were cases closer, there's nothing that could be done except the basic hygeine precautions and making sure enough supplies of personal prescriptions were available for my Dad and I. 

The problem with this 'Swine Flu' is not always the Flu' itself (although of course that can be serious), but the secondary, severe bacterial pneumonia that often develops. 

Yes the media are hyping it to the max for high profits. By day three after the first case was confirmed, they were close to saying "Everyone's going to catch this,were all gonna die!!!"

RE Mexico: I have been informed that ALL medical care there has to be paid for and it costs a lot, so some patients didn't seek treatment until the pneumonia set in which unfortunately was too late for them.

Jo


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> BSAR wrote:
> 
> 
> > Oh i didn't notice you were being sarcastic.
> ...


I all ready did


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Evey wrote: *


> A woman that lives in my county (in Michigan)has swine flu now, and my professor cancelled class yesterday because she feels swine flu-like symptoms coming on :/
> 
> Kathy


I hope she's ok and its nothing more. do you think she'll cancel more classes?


----------



## myLoki (Apr 30, 2009)

*jcl_24 wrote:*


> RE Mexico: I have been informed that ALL medical care there has to be paid for and it costs a lot, so some patients didn't seek treatment until the pneumonia set in which unfortunately was too late for them.
> 
> Jo


Yeah, unfortunately it is true that all medical care is very costly, but since the swine flu reached epidemic proportions it was government mandated that any hospital (ie Public or Private) must admit and treat any person that displays flu-like symptoms.

t.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *pinksalamander wrote: *
> ...




Uhwow....third world does NOT mean a third wolrd war!! Or the French Revolution!! Where in the world did you hear that?

I got this from some site called funtrivia:

'Third world' refers to countries that either lack development totally or have so little development that there is really not much of an impact. Most of the countries in the world are third world. 

First World: Also called 'developed countries', these are ones with such things as factories and no life-threatening diseases. Examples: USA, England, France, and Japan. 

Second World: These are countries that have moderate development, maybe one or two major businesses. Although diseases still persist, some of them have been eliminated. Examples: Mexico, Nigeria, Thailand 

Third World: These are countries where there is no urbanization or development, and fatal diseases such as AIDS and measles are part of everday life. Examples: Most African countries, southeast Asia, the majority of Latin America


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Why delete this topic? Its important, and popular.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Why delete this topic? Its important, and popular.



Nobody said to the delete the topic...


----------



## BSAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Well you had a post that said "nevermind can mod just delete this" so I thought it meant the topic.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 30, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Well you had a post that said "nevermind can mod just delete this" so I thought it meant the topic.



I meant the post....that is why it's gone now  

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

7 New Probable H1N1 Cases In King County
King County officials report seven additional suspected cases of H1N1 flu in the 
county. 

MORE DETAILS: <http://www.kirotv.com/tu/5GqKZVuzh.html>


Snohomish County School Closed Friday For Possible Swine Flu
Odyssey Elementary in Everett will be closed Friday because of a possible case 
of H1N1/swine flu, said the Mukilteo School District. 

MORE DETAILS: <http://www.kirotv.com/tu/5GqQmSdNv.html>


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2009)

Suspected case down the street... Worried? Nope!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 30, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Brandy456 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *pinksalamander wrote: *
> ...


I wiki'd it to make sure.. teehee


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 30, 2009)

Idk if this counts but I have a bad cough, headache and fever... mom is making me a doctors appointment.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 30, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Idk if this counts but I have a bad cough, headache and fever... mom is making me a doctors appointment.


I hope you're ok! keep us updated!!


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not worried at the least for my health to be quite honest. If it were to reach me (I'd be better to buy a lottery ticket with those chances), I'm pretty sure my immune system would be able to squash it since I'm usually very very healthy and don't have any underlying health issues. Heck, this sore throat I have right now is the first cold I've had in at least 6 months! From what I've heard, it's very nasty but short lived and the majority of people recover easily from it, so I'm not worried.

My heart still goes out to those affected though, especially the young children and those who aren't as strong against this virus. I may not be worried for myself, but I do worry for others that maybeat a greater risk.

I will still continue to wash my hands and stay alert for any scientificnon-emotionally-driven news (which 90% of it is in the media right now with trying to scare people IMO). But other than that that, I don't have too much to fear.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 30, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Idk if this counts but I have a bad cough, headache and fever... mom is making me a doctors appointment.
> ...



Thanks . Its starting a migraine now so i'm just going to go to bed. 

=)


----------



## Evey (May 1, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > A woman that lives in my county (in Michigan)has swine flu now, and my professor cancelled class yesterday because she feels swine flu-like symptoms coming on :/
> ...


Well, so far, she has cancelled three classes this week. I honestly think she has a common cold or flu--she is a strange old lady who is a worry wart, lol.


----------



## dquesnel (May 1, 2009)

I was at the ER getting treated for some torn ligaments and the place was BUZZING with people who though they had the swine flu. It was quite frankly, ridiculous. The city that I live in is one where there is a ton of flight traffic in and out, we have had several confirmed cases but the pandemonium I saw yesterday was insane.

One of the ER nurses that bandaged me up put it in a funny way: "I don't feel bad for them at all- they are all tanned and just got back from a vacation!" She explained that for many of them they had been in Mexico for weeks, and then they come home realizing they have to go back to work soon. So they have been coming to the ER thinking they have swine flu when they only have a cough, hoping they will get more time off work! 

I was getting really mad actually- I was sitting there waiting for my painkillers while all these tanned and perfectly healthy teens and young adults were lounging around the waiting area laughing, joking around and otherwise looking pleased with themselves. I was sitting there glaring at them. GO HOME. 

I realize that the possibility of a flu pandemic is real, and for people actually suffering from it is horrible. But the media attention is absolutely not helping up here. And I know 3 people in the past 5 days that have STILL decided to go on their holidays (1 person to Mexico City!!!! The other two people went on unrelated vacations to Cancun). If this is really that serious, they would be BANNING all pleasure flights into Mexico. 

When I was in the ER one woman was presenting symptoms of swine flu, but after they got her blood results back the doctor shouted across the ER to the nurses "No swine flu tonight! But she is pregnant!" Her friend that came with her to the ER was relieved- apparently they were partying very hard in Mexico the past three months... The pregnant woman was engaged and her fiance had not been there during that time...Uh oh, no wonder she had swine flu symptoms, morning sickness combined with anxiety attack! Yesterday was a very interesting day to say the least.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

I think a lot of what many people are missing is that although it's not as bad as influenza is normally,the cases are*doubling each day* and it's in several countries (which isn't how the normal flu goes - it hits and area and moves on)...... As this goes on, it could very well affect and/or kill most everyone we know. We have technology and medical advances on our side, but, again, it's what we don't know right now that is causing concern.

Also, this is a triple flu mutation. They don't know how it's going to do as it gets more widespread. It's spreading easily from human to human but they weren't real sure how it was being spread for awhile.... now they know most people had some sort of contact with Mexico recently. HOWEVER, the student at Notre Dame didn't and they still don't know where he got it.

The main objective here is for people to practice VERY thorough hand washing and keeping themselves away from others if they have symptoms. If most areas do this as a whole, it will eliminate the virus and lesson the total number of cases quickly.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 1, 2009)

Bunnys_rule63 wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't think third world refers to wars though, its actually in reference to the 'third estate' and has something to do with the French Revolution. At least thats what we were always told in Geography!
> ...



I'd rather just watch Les Miserables to be honest...


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca, the advice, if you think you have Swine Flu is to stay inside and call NHS Direct or your GP. So if you are worried, then do it, or ask your mum to do it. Panicking won't make anything better though.





But someone just said you only have it if you have a temperature? Mum won't take me because she says I haven't got it but how wouldI know?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

*dquesnel wrote: *


> When I was in the ER one woman was presenting symptoms of swine flu, but after they got her blood results back the doctor shouted across the ER to the nurses "No swine flu tonight! But she is pregnant!" Her friend that came with her to the ER was relieved- apparently they were partying very hard in Mexico the past three months... The pregnant woman was engaged and her fiance had not been there during that time...Uh oh, no wonder she had swine flu symptoms, morning sickness combined with anxiety attack! Yesterday was a very interesting day to say the least.


OMG:foreheadsmack::shamethat was a big nono... i dont think she's going to be getting married


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

I have a question for any near an area with the swine flu outbreak or possible out break, are they closing down a lot of schools in your area? 

I know here they are closing down schools left and right and it seems like a pattern from north going south.


----------



## BethM (May 1, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think a lot of what many people are missing is that although it's not as bad as influenza is normally,the cases are*doubling each day* and it's in several countries (which isn't how the normal flu goes - it hits and area and moves on)...... As this goes on, it could very well affect and/or kill most everyone we know. We have technology and medical advances on our side, but, again, it's what we don't know right now that is causing concern.



I'm not too concerned about the doubling each day thing. Just because they're reporting twice as many cases today as they were yesterday, that doesn't mean that all those people came down with it in 24 hours. That just means confirmed results have come it. I have heard that it does take some time for the actual results to come in. To get an actual confirmation, the person first has to take a regular flu test, then positive results are sent on for a further test. The quick test many people are taking is not actually very reliable. So someone being confirmed as having swine flu today may have actully had the virus for several days, but the final test results were only just reported.

I feel the media is making WAY too big a deal of this. Other than being more diligent about hand washing, I have other things I need to worry about and am not so concerned about this. If/when this flu mutates further and starts being more dangerous, that's when I'll start worrying about it. Until that point, it's just a new strain of flu to me. Maybe I should go re-read Stephen King's The Stand, and then I'll start being worried.


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

My mum,sister, dad and myself all have a headache at the moment.....I think we've all got swine flu?!?!?!?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 1, 2009)

Just because you got a head ache doesn't mean you have the SWINE FLU. Dont make us ban you from this topic


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Just because you got a head ache doesn't mean you have the SWINE FLU. Dont make us ban you from this topic


I still have a bad headache even though I've had neurofen!!


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2009)

Becca why are you still reading this? You ignore what people say and are just panicking. You've been told a lot of useful and rational info, but you're just allowing yourself to panic. Do you REALLY think your mum would put you at risk? 

Why not just stop reading this thread when you know it distresses you?


----------



## Brandy456 (May 1, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> My mum,sister, dad and myself all have a headache at the moment.....I think we've all got swine flu?!?!?!?


...Are you sirious ? :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

BethM, actually it IS people coming down with it now. We have 2 more NEW cases in Indiana. 

Yes, they closed some schools here today.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 1, 2009)

I hope they don't end up closing schools here. I have very important exams to do! We're all hoping that *if* that happens then we'llall be givenour predicted grades (AAB for me) to get into uni, but I doubt it!

I'm more worried about that than about the actual flu.


----------



## Becca (May 1, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Becca why are you still reading this? You ignore what people say and are just panicking. You've been told a lot of useful and rational info, but you're just allowing yourself to panic. Do you REALLY think your mum would put you at risk?
> 
> Why not just stop reading this thread when you know it distresses you?



I'm only reading it because I want to know whats happening..... though I don't suppose theres any point. I'm not ignoring what you say.... its not my fault I'm a worrying freak. People just don't understand me I guess Everyone is getting annoyed with me.

I won't come back to this thread.


----------



## Flashy (May 1, 2009)

You're not a freak. Plenty of people worry, but I think the frustrating thing is that you are not listening (or not appearing to listen). Yes, you are panicking, but that panic is skewing your rational side. I guess it boils down to whether or not you trust your mum. If you trust her, then trust in the decisions she makes. If you don't trust her, then make decisions yourself, like calling NHS Direct and asking for advice.

I also just want to say that no one can understand anyone else. Yes, people can relate (and yes, I can relate because I have all sorts of anxiety and panic problems) but no one can ever understand. So you are right there, no one does understand you, but people can relate.

It's not your fault you worry, but it is your choice what you do with the worry and how you deal with it.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 1, 2009)

I think everyone's over re-acting about this flu. 

I read somewhere a few people gave up eating pork. -.-

and that someone said 'theres no pigs herre, I can't get it' 

I didn't even want to bother with that... :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Brandy456 (May 1, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Becca why are you still reading this? You ignore what people say and are just panicking. You've been told a lot of useful and rational info, but you're just allowing yourself to panic. Do you REALLY think your mum would put you at risk?
> ...



Becca just calm down, you're fine. If you had Swine flu you'd surely feel it and know it and probably be hugging the toillette bowl right now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2009)

They tested my neices today they are both sick and yes5 schools are closed within 100 miles of me.



My family is not all that worried. Girls already on meds.


----------



## BethM (May 1, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> BethM, actually it IS people coming down with it now. We have 2 more NEW cases in Indiana.



I just heard on the radio (Science Friday) that there are at least 2,000 suspected cases in Mexico that they don't even have the results for yet, and are so backlogged it will take them several days to complete all the testing. By the time the results are done, some of those people will probably be well again. Also, that people have had this in Mexico for at least a month before it even got reported.

Just because it's a NEW case, it didn't just happen THIS MINUTE or TODAY. That's just when the tests were confirmed. It takes time for the test to complete accurately. There are probably 10 more people with it in Indiana RIGHT NOW who aren't feeling sick yet, or the test results aren't in yet.

I do wish people would quit panicking over this, it's not doing anyone any good.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> I have a question for any near an area with the swine flu outbreak or possible out break, are they closing down a lot of schools in your area?
> 
> I know here they are closing down schools left and right and it seems like a pattern from north going south.



They did shut down the school atleast one day to scrub down the school. Not sure if they are still closed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_outbreak

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_outbreak_in_the_United_States



http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/04/28/regular.flu/?iref=mpstoryview

From that link...

There had been no confirmed deaths in the United States related to swine flu as of Tuesday afternoon. But another virus had killed thousands of people since January and is expected to keep killing hundreds of people every week for the rest of the year.

That one? The regular flu.

http://www.courant.com/news/health/hc-swine-flu-fears-0430.artapr30,0,5907605.story

http://www.courant.com/news/health/hc-ctswineflubox0501.artmay01,0,685585.story



:biggrin2:I am starting to enjoy learning about this. I think this is a perfect time to study human behavior.


----------



## hartleybun (May 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:I am starting to enjoy learning about this. I think this is a perfect time to study human behavior.



:yeahthat:i totally agree - it's very interesting:biggrin2: we're going to be sent info leaflets by our government next week giving advice on flu - 

1 phone NHS direct and report exaggerated symptoms

2 contact media and sell story


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :biggrin2:I am starting to enjoy learning about this. I think this is a perfect time to study human behavior.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> 2 contact media and sell story


:biggrin2::highfive::laugh::yes:opcorn2:wiggle:agree:roflmao:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this. 

So those in the USA how long before they make one?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> 
> So those in the USA how long before they make one?


i bet they are already in the process, they are making as fast as they can. one of those made for tv movies with bad acting... all for ratings


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> ...


Very possible.


----------



## hartleybun (May 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> 
> So those in the USA how long before they make one?


can i play the part of the housewife whose kids are convinced her hot flushes and bunny-fluff induced cough are swine flu? she's then forced to fake it cos the kids have signed an exclusive deal with Hello Magasine. kids pose for pics holding boxes of tamiflu, whilst hubby prays that the dogs cant get it....:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 1, 2009)

Well, a girl from Downend school in Bristol is confirmed to have it. It's about 5 mins down the road from me. In fact, we drove past it on the way home from our trip this afternoon! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8029762.stm


It's worrying, I agree, and it is a little scary that it's now just down the road from me, but I'm not panicking, or overly-scared. It's just something to be aware of and take precaution over, not freak out about. I feel quite safe that our country is fairly well-prepared for a pandemic, even though I don't trust our Prime Minister as far as I could throw him.


----------



## hartleybun (May 1, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> even though I don't trust our Prime Minister as far as I could throw him.


now theres an idea for an olympic sportbeats beach volleyball in the Mall any day


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090429/ap_on_he_me/swine_flu_world
> 
> Asian nations greeted returning airport travelers with teams of medical workers and carts of disinfectants, eager to keep swine flu from infecting their continent.
> 
> I wonder if this will work for them? because i hear and read how there's really no point to watch borders & airports because it will spread anyways, but all the asian countries are trying their hardest for it not to come into their countries. but at the same time will they report it if they do get a case of swine flu. a lot of those countries really reguard their privacy. But at the same time i think if they start to get quite a few cases of the swine flu they are going to have to report it. it will be interesting to watch to see if this will help them combat the swine flu, because if it does we should have done this from day one.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090501/ap_on_he_me/as_hong_kong_swine_flu

Hong Kong has their first report. they are going into extreme measures.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/08599189521600

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1895184_1895183_1895176,00.html


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

The Lessons from SARS

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1894072,00.html

Swine Flu: Don't Blame the Pigs

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1894703,00.html

How Fast Could a Vaccine Be Produced?

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1894625,00.html

How To Deal with Swine Flu: Heeding the Mistakes of 1976

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1894129,00.html

To travel or Not to Travel: A Swine Flu Dilemma

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1894660,00.html


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2009)

Its not as bad as it seem my sister pediatrition said its not the flu it self killing in mexico its the fever and the dehidration. As long as she keeps the girl hydrated and there fever in the lower range with meds there body will fight it. 

He said the test is just to know so they can notify the girls school. 

Its a virus he said no true cure its just keeping the systems under control so the body can fight it off.Its like the cold virus. Just much worse. Thats from the horses mouth considering my neices where just tested this morning he also said they media is making seem so much worse. My sister pedi also told her if the girl stay at 103 for more then 1 hour bring them to the ER. Then its time for some drastic measure to get there fever down. 

For everyone feak out look up what a high fever conbinded with dehydration can do to a body. Thats the info my sister got from her doctor.


----------



## hartleybun (May 1, 2009)

common sense and a voice of reason seem to be lacking from much of our media.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Flashy wrote: *
> ...



hahaha oh em gee i'm litterally LOLing right now! 
i don't know why i find it so funny! :biggrin2:
:blushan: I think its cuz the lack of energy from two hours of soccer training haha. OH em gee, LOL.

sorry i have problems. tehe.


----------



## degrassi (May 1, 2009)

The swine flu sucks! My best friend's wedding has been canceled because of it ssd: They were supposed to leave Sunday for mexico and be married a few days later. This past Wednesday they got the call that all mexico flights have been canceled. So no wedding for them  

They had planned a small reception here in town for may 30th so they are now frantically trying to turn that into a full wedding but with 4 weeks notice its a bit hard. 

So my week has been hecktic and i'm still surprised my friend hasn't had a nervous breakdown. I'd still be crying if my wedding was canceled. 

So stupid swine flu!


----------



## myLoki (May 1, 2009)

I'm a teacher and my school district has not closed any of our schools because this isn't something to shut a school down over. I'm sticking to my comment about the media sensationalizing things. 


t.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 1, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> The swine flu sucks! My best friend's wedding has been canceled because of it ssd: They were supposed to leave Sunday for mexico and be married a few days later. This past Wednesday they got the call that all mexico flights have been canceled. So no wedding for them
> 
> They had planned a small reception here in town for may 30th so they are now frantically trying to turn that into a full wedding but with 4 weeks notice its a bit hard.
> 
> ...


That same thing happend to my brothers' Aunts' friend. .. do those friends happen to live in ottawa ?


----------



## BethM (May 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> 
> So those in the USA how long before they make one?


Will this be a realistic movie about how everyone freaked out and nothing actually happened? I guess that wouldn't sell very well!

Many years ago, there was a made-for-tv miniseries version of Stephen King's _The Stand_. With Molly Ringwald and Gary Sinise. I'm not too excited about the good vs. evil themes in that book, but there is a flu epidemic that kills most of the population of the US. A good book, but quite a cheesy movie version.


I forgot to mention earlier, another thing I heard on Science Friday today: Apparantly, the swine flu going around now does NOT have the genetic markers for extreme virulence that the 1918 flu had. So that's a good thing!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

The people who was/were (sorry bad grammar ...) in quarantine in Auckies are back at school a few days ago, I would be sooo HAPPY after being in quarantine for like weeks. 

About the movie thing... i think they would make something like it just more EXTREME and EXAGGERATED.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BethM, actually it IS people coming down with it now. We have 2 more NEW cases in Indiana.
> ...



Most people aren't panicing, but being cautious. Hopefully the deaths in Mexico are the end of that but still - who wants to be that sick? I hate the flu. This is worse than the flu is symtomactically.... I don't want that crap! 

NEW means new here. The child became sick 2 days ago and was immediately tested and we got the results today. I've heard other reports of "they became ill yesterday,... " type things..... it's still spreading. How far it spreads can be stopped if we close schools, etc., until it passes.


----------



## degrassi (May 1, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The swine flu sucks! My best friend's wedding has been canceled because of it ssd: They were supposed to leave Sunday for mexico and be married a few days later. This past Wednesday they got the call that all mexico flights have been canceled. So no wedding for them
> ...


No they are from here in Edmonton


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090501/ap_on_he_me/med_swine_flu;_ylt=AofGHAswioPTnVzptajaqDXVJRIF

Latest report from AP.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

Definitely good news but still it's moving around.

Regarding conditions in Mexico/health standards, etc: Regardless of the feelings of how Mexico is thought of - their living standards in some areas are definitely not as sanitary as most US places. Many people leave Mexico because of those conditions.

When they move into this country - some still continue the poor conditions. My sister managed an apartment complex where some immigrants were living. They had about 4 people listed as living in the one bedroom apartment and she believes there were more like 4 families. She allowed it cause they were no real problem, but when they moved out and she went into the apartment for cleaning, it was absolutely disgusting! They had to literally have the entire apartment redone. 

HUMAN CRAP in corners of rooms isn't healthy/sanitary/etc. Third world? maybe not, but health standards are NOT nearly as high as the USA.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 1, 2009)

I know there's 5 or so schools closed in Washington State, mostly in the Seattle area. 
13 probable cases total (last update I heard; probably more now) in Washington. 
My sister told me she heard that there were 2 suspected cases in Thurston County which could bump up the total to 15+. 

I think it's moving south.
We're supposed to go on a vacation in June, and my mom says that if Swine Flu is in Seaside, Oregon (where we're goin) that we can't go... Hopefully it isn't.

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 1, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I know there's 5 or so schools closed in Washington State, mostly in the Seattle area.
> 13 probable cases total (last update I heard; probably more now) in Washington.
> My sister told me she heard that there were 2 suspected cases in Thurston County which could bump up the total to 15+.
> 
> ...


they closed schools in federal way and in lakewood


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

daym my school isn't gonna close down lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 2, 2009)

2 cases confirmed in Florida now. I'm really hoping it doesn't make its way up here for a month...I don't want them to close schools and shorten my summer vacation


----------



## irishlops (May 2, 2009)

i think there is a person in the roi with it


----------



## irishbunny (May 2, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i think there is a person in the roi with it


Ya, someone in Dublin 
So the swine flu is in Ireland now  I'm not really scared of getting it I just don't want to be sick and I don't want my school to close and stuff because I have exams!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 2, 2009)

They better not close schools! I've only got 2 weeks left!!!!


----------



## Numbat (May 29, 2009)

Well swine flu is just starting to get big in Australia. We had our first case last week, now there are about 170 cases, half of them in Victoria.

There has been a confirmed case of swine flu in my school: a girl in year nine as well. She went to the school's mid year concert last night because she didn't want to let her band down so she's been in contact with a lot of people including my friend who's now in quarantine!

Unfortunately we're not getting closed down for a week, and we have so much homework due!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 29, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the rest of the world but the USA has a tradition of making cheesy movies out of things like this.
> ...


OMG that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 29, 2009)

I think it has blown over here, not any fun anymore to cough in a restaurant rest room and see people flee.


----------



## cheryl (May 29, 2009)

Yep there has been a couple of school'sthat closed here for a while cause of the swine flu outbreak....people not obeying quarantine measure's...these people are just inconsiderate...they should STAY in their homessd:


----------



## Brandy456 (May 29, 2009)

I agree. But they should let students with internet acess to be able to still do some work.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 29, 2009)

I guess I was right...the world's not ending and swine flu didn't wipe out our entire population.:yes: LOL!


----------



## Numbat (May 30, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> people not obeying quarantine measure's...these people are just inconsiderate...they should STAY in their homessd:


My friend got quarantined and he has camp this week. He doesn't mind too much missing it but I would be sooooo pissed if it happened to me. I love going out and being with people (I get drained when I'm at home and alone) so I would be pretty sad staying home


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 30, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> I guess I was right...the world's not ending and swine flu didn't wipe out our entire population.:yes: LOL!


Becca do you see this?? You're still alive and didn't get it!


----------



## cheryl (May 30, 2009)

Sign's of swine flu....if you start snorting and sprout a little curly tail...beware you probably have the swine flu


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.kirotv.com/health/19712840/detail.html?treets=sea&tml=sea_natlbreak&ts=T&tmi=sea_natlbreak_1_09150206112009



the lastest

i really thought things were blowing over and the hype winding down, so i was surprised to read this


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 11, 2009)

That is scary
I know it is here in La crosse....


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 11, 2009)

there has been 17 cases in the next county... but none in the county i live in... still not worried though


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

As of June 10, there have been 221 cases of H1N1 flu virus confirmed in Saskatchewan.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow that is sorta scary. But not really, they took long enough to make it become a pandemic so it shouldn't really be much of an issue. Several weeks ago when this first started they said just a few more countries had to get some cases and it would become a pandemic, well lots more countries did and they didn't start the pandemic until now.

As far as I know I could have already had it last week, since I had a really bad cold and all.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 12, 2009)

It's getting quite serious over here, everyone returning from Aussie MUST spend a week in quarrintine, we have 150 people going away to Aussie for sports in a week for 2 weeks so school will be alot quieter. Aussie has the most confirmed cases than anywhere else has had. Also as its coming into our winter it will flourish but you guys are in summer so it should quiten down abit.


----------



## Becca (Jun 12, 2009)

Great just as I had forgotten about it


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 15, 2009)

...My childhood friend has it..


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jun 15, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> ...My childhood friend has it..


sorry to hear about that. does she feel different than having the regular flu?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jun 15, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> It's getting quite serious over here, everyone returning from Aussie MUST spend a week in quarantine, we have 150 people going away to Aussie for sports in a week for 2 weeks so school will be alot quieter. Aussie has the most confirmed cases than anywhere else has had. Also as its coming into our winter it will flourish but you guys are in summer so it should quiten down abit.


a week in quarantine? is it just at home or else where? i know it said on the news that it should slow down in the warmer season, but they are surprised its still going strong and the warmer weather isnt affecting the spread of swine flu


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, 

I haven't talked to him much because even though he has a computer it's in the common room of his house and he'd 1) Rather stay in bed 2) Infect everyone. 

I'd offer my laptop but I need it for HW this week.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a friend in Chicago whose adult daughter went to work sick about a month ago during the big scare. She works at a hospital so they tested her for swine flu and told her to go home. They made her stay home for a week or longer. She wasn't sick at all after she got home and she and her mom spent the entire week shopping and having fun. At the end of the week the results came back that she had had swine flu. 
might make you feel better 

No one in her home or job caught anything from her 

Weird!!!
She did not really believe the results were accurate as she really felt fine except for that 1 day


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 16, 2009)

Three people in my state have died from it. All from the same city.

Sharon


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 16, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> *PepnFluff wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's getting quite serious over here, everyone returning from Aussie MUST spend a week in quarantine, we have 150 people going away to Aussie for sports in a week for 2 weeks so school will be alot quieter. Aussie has the most confirmed cases than anywhere else has had. Also as its coming into our winter it will flourish but you guys are in summer so it should quiten down abit.
> ...


Well isolation i should say, which would be at home although I must say I can't imagine half of them staying home for that long. My friend Max is in isolation as his brother has tested positive for it.....Max the dear boy was at the ball on Sat (before he knew) which had like nearly all the seniors at it. We've been told the school will shut down and its just a matter of when....


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 17, 2009)

SF has got geographically closer to me this week. The area where there is a casementioned in the news ecompasses about 4 towns though. It could be in my nearest town or further away. The case must be mild tho as the patient is being treated at home.

Am curious about the spread of SF but not worried.

Jo x


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 18, 2009)

Schools not shutting! :grumpy:lol, i'm totally sweet about it now. Every one says that its not as bad as regular flu and NZ has given up hope of containing it so are now only giving tamiflu to serious cases and the rest of us should just hole up at home and ride it out. My only thing is though, they say instead of calling your GP call health line....cept to get through you must call like every minute for 2 hours.....


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

its at my school now


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

It's everywhere. All very close to home. How are your school dealing with it Becca?

We are the third most affected country.

Looks like they are going to try and immunise us all when a vaccine comes in, now that we have had our first healthy person die.


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

WHAT!?!

a healthy person died?!?! didn't need to know that...


my school isnt doing anything


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, lol, yeh, it was in the news and has been on the news quite a lot. Sorry.

I guess with only a couple more days left you have your own quaratine period coming up anyway.


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah.. i guess its better getting it now then in te winter..it could be worse in the winter.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2009)

When this topic first started i was not worried about the swine flu, the regular flu has killed more people then the swine flu so i didnt see the worry. Now i am worried!!!!! but not about the swine flu but about the shot that they are going to start mass vacinating our school kids with?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I am not anti vax, as my kids have gotten some shots, and some we are delaying, but I DONT WANT MY KIDS TO HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE FLU SHOT OR THE SWINE FLU SHOT. And now there is all this talk about them doing mass vacinations in school, and that my kids could possibly get vac'd withouth my consent?! get vax'd with a shot that they did in 13 weeks and they want to use my kids to test it on?!?!?!?!?!?! I have been in a panic about this for a few weeks now, anyone else worried about the shots that they are going to be given out?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 13, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> yeah.. i guess its better getting it now then in te winter..it could be worse in the winter.


  That's what I've heard, too.  I think we all just need to relax. When we're stressed, our bodies' defenses are down, and we're more likely to get sick. So... be strong! No silly flu is going to get us down!


----------



## Becca (Jul 13, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> When this topic first started i was not worried about the swine flu, the regular flu has killed more people then the swine flu so i didnt see the worry. Now i am worried!!!!! but not about the swine flu but about the shot that they are going to start mass vacinating our school kids with?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I am not anti vax, as my kids have gotten some shots, and some we are delaying, but I DONT WANT MY KIDS TO HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE FLU SHOT OR THE SWINE FLU SHOT. And now there is all this talk about them doing mass vacinations in school, and that my kids could possibly get vac'd withouth my consent?! get vax'd with a shot that they did in 13 weeks and they want to use my kids to test it on?!?!?!?!?!?! I have been in a panic about this for a few weeks now, anyone else worried about the shots that they are going to be given out?


what!?!?
i ain't being no guinea pig!
i'll just run away. they cant just do that - tell your kids to go hide or something or say that they WILL NOT have it done. they will NOT be tested on. thats what i'd do.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 13, 2009)

when this first hit our shores, our news constantly showed reports of parents waving boxes of tamiflu to give their children if they had come into contact with a confirmed case. a later report said that few ever completed the course because of the side effects. the government info leaflet stressed the need for scrupulous hygiene. 

before i consent to my children being vaccinated, or me!, i would like to know just how effective it is. at the risk of sounding a conspiracy theorist, our government doesnt have a good reputation for honesty:rollseyes i would hate to cause harm by consenting to a vaccination against poor hygiene.. i just hope this vaccine isnt rushed and poorly researched. yes i am in favour of vaccinations - my children were vaccinated against diseases that were part of my childhood.

heres hoping the media dont fan the flamesray:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

There has been like sixty something cases over here as far as I know, not too worried about it to be honest, not getting vaccinated either, as far as I know they will only be vaccinating people over here if you actually have it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2009)

well i have been going over with my kids that they arent to get any needles in school that if they are going to get any needles then we will do so at our pediatricians office. i am not worried so much about my older son but my y ounger one who is only 5 years old. I told that that no matter what they will not get in trouble if they refuse the shot, so lets hope that if they are ever faced with the decision at schooll that they will refuse, or i will be LIVID, to say the least.

I think the shot was rushed because of all the hype of the swine flu, scary i tell u


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 13, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I think the shot was rushed because of all the hype of the swine flu, scary i tell u


i beginning to think the same. i've always being rational and sensible when it comes to health scares but im starting to think that our government have one eye on an election. not easy to find the facts:rollseyes


----------



## irishlops (Jul 15, 2009)

some people in the uk are not being given anything. the people on the phone say stay at home. and thats that!


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2009)

i'm at home today cuz my throat is swollen 

i want to get it! i want to get it now before winter!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2009)

According to the news tonight, the death toll is at 29 in the UK now? :expressionless

My friend's little girl who is 5 has been sick since last week, and they had her on Tamiflu and to be kept indoors for a week because of her flu-like symptoms, but then they changed their minds to tonsillitis, and she's really worried, and frustrated because obviously no doctors will see her daughter, they're just trying to diagnose it over the phone, which is difficult 


Becca I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

My moms friend just recoverd from it =/


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

the news said earlier that the death 'number' will be the same as a bad winter of normal flu.. that can't be too bad right?

I hope the little girl gets better!

And Brandy how bad did ur moms friend have it?

My mum thinks she had it last week.. she felt really rough but not like bad as she had to go hospital it could of been a mild version...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well she thought it was like, bronchitis or something like that, so she went into her doctors office and he sent her home with a prescription for that, then it got worse so her step-mom took her to the ER and they sent her home, then again she had to go back a few days later and the doctor on call was like ' It's swine ' =/


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh :S is she better now?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 16, 2009)

Totally =)


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2009)

Good!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2009)

Quite a few people from my school have swine flu now, although luckily not close friends of mine so I haven't been in contact with them for a few weeks. None of them are that ill though, so I really wouldn't worry. Theonly thing they seem to be worried about is having tostay in quarantine!

My sister is getting married on Friday, so as well as being paranoid about the weather she is now worried that someone in the ceremony (or her or her finance!) will get swine flu - especially as she is a primary school teacher and her husband to be works for the NHS, so they both come into contact with many people who could be sick.:expressionless


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> the news said earlier that the death 'number' will be the same as a bad winter of normal flu.. that can't be too bad right?
> 
> I hope the little girl gets better!
> 
> ...


its worse. it siad it on five news rte and bbc i think 2 days ago..


----------



## Becca (Jul 18, 2009)

^ lol it said it was gonna be the same as a bad winter of normal flu on bbc a couple of days ago too :/


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ lol it said it was gonna be the same as a bad winter of normal flu on bbc a couple of days ago too :/


*becca, its going to be WORSE tahn the normal flu at winter.....*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ lol it said it was gonna be the same as a bad winter of normal flu on bbc a couple of days ago too :/


Right now the d eath toll is the same as the winter flu, no biggie, 2/3 of all the deaths were people with underlying other problems, so that means only 1/3 of the deaths were healthy people who died from it. I dont see the whole worry about this, it is just like the regular flu, Becca dont worry about it


----------

